# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Daži audio projekti

## osscar

Tā kā aktīvā darbošānās pamazām pierimusi (kā arī šajā sadaļā klusums) jo ir vasara un laiks aiziet vairāk copei un aktīvai atpūtai - tad nu daži pa šo ziemas /pavasara sezonu tapušie mani projektiņi, kas jau te nedaudz un citos forumos bijuši biku atrādīti:

1. Divi atrestaurēti Vef 101 :





2. Nedaudz uzprišīnāts RRR priekšpastiprinātājs(nomainītas izejas/ieejas + nomainīti elektrolīti + uzlikts jauns tīkla spraudnis+ nokrāsots melns saskrāpētias un netīrais korpuss):









Vēl vajadzētu front ausu štekeri nomainīt pret lielo jack, kurš jau iepirkts, kā arī vajadzētu zaļo led nomainīt pret'citu krāsu. Bet negribas tagad ar to ņemties, jo ausis praktiski neizmantoju. 

3. Paštaisīts pastūzis pēc shēmas no i-neta - Leach amp (low tim) (jauda 2x200W vai vairāk pie 4omi - atkarīgs no barokļa un mans ir spēcīgs) , praktiski mans pirmais veikums pēc 10 gadu pārtraukuma   ::  . visas detaļas kvalitatīvas - metāla filmas rezistori +-1%. Panasonic elektrolīti. Filtrā Low Esr 30 000 x75V. Barošana 2x 61V . galapakāpe - MJ15003 un Mj15004. šie traņi rulzzz- tie spēj turēt 2 omu slodzi. Ieejas traņi pielasīti pēc parametriem + zēnera diodes ar. šasija 4mm alumīnijs, jo trafs sver pāri 10Kg.



















viss skanēja ar pirmo - vius vadus nočekoju 7x, nekādas spuldzes virknē neslēdzu un rezistorus drošinātāju vietā neliku - zinu ka riskēju, bet viss ir ok-tikai pieregulēju miera strāvu un nomērīju līdzspriegumu izejā.



Skan ideāli . Klausos to regulāri komplektā ar rrr priekšpastūzi.

Plāni uz nākamo sezonu, kuri jau daļēji sākti:

Kāds glīts čipamps, + pasīvs tembru bloks  + vēl ir doma savāk kvalitatīvu DAC kitu ja neatradīšu pa sakarīgiem cipariem labu CD pleijieri.

Update : pabeigts čipamps :







Priekā - visiem labi nojāņot un jālaiž uz copi drīz !  ::

----------


## osscar

Tomēr nenocietos un uzsāku čipampa būvi jau tagad jo paralēli galvā jau top ziemas lampinieka projekts......
skice + shēma :





shēma - minimālisma stilā .

izkodināju jau barokļa taisngriežus , kā arī salodēju. radiatori gan laikam vairāk stila pēc  ::  



barošanas elementi pilnā komplektā:



nedaudz pimp my amp pasākums - nopulēti trafu stiprinājumi :



tagad gaidu kasti no ebaya  + čipus , kuri ir jau tagad reti sastopami dēļ vecuma.
pārējās detaļas - 6 rezistori metāla filmas +-1% jau sagādāti....ārējais dizains tiks atrādīts kad būs gatavs !

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Skaisti, malacis!

----------


## osscar

paldies, cenšos visu uztaisīt glīti - laiks kad būvēju kartona kastēs ir pagājis   ::   vēl tikai nezinu vai čipu lodēt p2p ar tām minimālajām detaļām vai uz PCB. nu vēl ir laiks padomāt.

----------


## defs

Katrā ziņā darbs-tā jau ir māksla.Apmēram kaut kas līdzīgs,ka citi močus būvē.

----------


## osscar

močus gan laikam mājas darbnīcā būtu grūti vākt  ::  

Tāks ienācās PCB, kura dera gan inverting gan non inverting versijām, bet visticamāk viņu neizmantošu jo būs tikai  viena detaļa pa tiešo pie mikrenes pielodēta - feedback rezistors.



vēl ienācās šādi radiatori kurus plānoju uzlikt iepriekš aprakstītajam tranzistoru ampam uz mazjiem metāliskajiem apaļajiem traņiem kuri ir uz PCB foto redzami. Viņi biku karst. 



Plus vēl ienācās šādi tādi dizaina elementi, bet tos vēl nerādīšu.
Besis , ka nav čipa vēl, gribas to kasti ātrāk savākt lai var ķerties pie nākamajiem projektiņiem ....

----------


## osscar

ienācās kaste, tgad jāgatavo šasija lai ir kur elementus (drošinātāju turētājus ut.t. salikt) + vajag vēl izgatavot skavu ar ko kondensatorus piestiprināt - man viņa tāda viltīga padomā - redzēs, kas sanāks.



labs ir - nedaudz front panel dizainu atklāšu - bet tas vēl nav viss   ::   ::  



Pārējās darbības visticamāk uz weekendu - rīt vakara cope  ::

----------


## Athlons

::  nu vecīt'!... sāku tevi cienīt... nekas it kā inovatīvs vai ūber sarežģīts, bet pa skaisto un līdz galam...
savu čipampu jau nezcik gadus taisu...   ::

----------


## osscar

paldies. šo būvēju pēc original Gaincard shēmas , tikai barošana savādāka + lielāki elektrolīti. 
http://dogbreath.de/GainCard/GainCard.html

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/Magazin...9/47review.htm
tad redzēs kā dzīvē skan un vai bija original 3000 USD vērts savā laikā  ::   :: 

baroklis ir kautkas šim līdzīgs - tikai x 2 ; kā arī mazāk kondensatori - improvizācija. citi saka ka vajag - citi - nē.

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc ir vajadzīgi rezistori? Tie taču lēnāk "pildīs" elektrolītus un nežēlīgi sils.
Viens ir labums - sargās elektrolītus no ātras uzlādes un tie nesils pārāk un attiecīgi dzīvos ilgāk.

----------


## osscar

Reizēm liek rezistorus paralēli lielajiem koņiem lai veicinātu to izlādi pēc izslēgšanas.Citādi pastūzis vēl 5 min skan ja signāls ir ieejā. Manā variantā nav rezistoru.

----------


## Delfins

es runāju par R3/R4

----------


## osscar

šie pēc apraksta ir izlīdzinošā filtra rezistori kopā ar koņiem( 3 W jauda , vēlams stieples tītie) - nu nez man liekas ka bez viņeim var iztikt.

----------


## Texx

Tik mazs nomināls daudz nesils. Bet var ņemt arī mazāku pretestību vai lielāku jaudu, tad tiešām nesils.

----------


## WildGun

Tie rezistori laikam domāti, lai pusvadītāju taisngriezi tuvinātu lampu taisngriezim. Vismaz Hi-End fanāti domā, ka tad tur kaut kas mīkstinās un uzlabojas ::  

Vispār jēga no viņiem ir. Ieslēgšanas brīdī uzlādes strāva tiek ierobežota. Var likt lētākas diodes. Bet nu 1 oms šķiet par daudz. Parēķini, kas notiek pie, teiksim, 10 ampēriem. Šitādas lietas dara, bet pēc ieslēgšanas tās pretenes noīsina ar releju.

----------


## osscar

es kaut kā baigi neaizraujos ar tiem audiofīlu rsinājumiem. Kā saka labāk vienkāršāk un miers. tad jau redzēs , kas un kā. Cerams ka nekādi būkšķi startējot nebūs u.t.t. Jo nekādas aizsardzības, kā jau parasti - nelikšu.

----------


## Delfins

nu teorētiski jā, startējot burkšķis būs vienmēr, ja vien shēmai nav iekšējais "relejs".
pretestība mīkstina, jo kondiķi lēnāk uzlādējās un attiecīgi pirmajā brīdī pastūzim maz kas aiziet.

Vismaz zibspuldzēs tas tā ir - ierobežo uzlādes strāvu. Jā tāds rezistors nav, tad elektrolītiem iet smagi (jāpērk ar LOW ESR "fīču")

----------


## WildGun

Nuuuu...... Par aizsardzību vajadzētu tomēr padomāt. Kaut vai izravēt no kādas RRR vai līdzīgas kastes, ja pašam slinkums lodēt. Tici man, ir sāpīgi noskatīties, kā no liela, forša pļurņika viduča izdalās dūmi....

Par tām pretenēm - ja aizsardzības nebūs, labāk tās nelikt. Ja tomēr nāksi pie prāta - aizsardzības releji lieliski varēs tās noīsināt.

----------


## osscar

kā jau minēju - uzskatu, ja pastūzi ekspluatē pareizi ( nepārslogo pastāvīgi ut.t.) nereāli nosvilināt. Problēmas rodas tiem kuri spīdzina savus stiprekļus un skandas. Mikrenēm jau teorētiski bija soft start fīča. Neesmu tik smaliki datasheetu pētījis. Vismaz mans traņu amps ieslēdzas bez nekāda būkšķa , kaut nekāda aizsardzība nav (izņemot iebūvēto konstrukcijā uz "īso" izejās) . Jā koņi ir Low esr. vismaz pēc gabarītiem vajadzētu būt  ::

----------


## WildGun

Oskar, vai tad es ko.....

Bet nevajag aizmirst, ka Mērfijs ir it kā reāla persona, it kā nē. Ej nu sazini. Bet viņam piedēvētie likumi darbojas PERFEKTI ....

Es par to, ka savulaik tika nomēģināti visādi Šušurini, TDA, STA un kas tik vēl ne.....

Tici vai ne, bet tas Mērfijs, maita, ir atradis savu vietu VISOS šajos gadījumos. Neskatoties ne uz ko......

----------


## osscar

šušurins ir ok. Man vēl tagad atmiņā palicis cik labi skanēja uz KT808 metāliskajiem bāzētais vienkāršais amps.žēl ka plates esmu izmetis ārā. Labs bija. Tikai negribas vairs ar krievu detaļām ņemties.

----------


## WildGun

Oskar, es tā kā vairāk par to Mērfiju......

----------


## osscar

nu ir, jau ir mērfijs. bet ja visu nočeko un sataisā kā nākas - problēmām nevajadzētu būt.

----------


## WildGun

Lai veicas. Gribu redzēt rezultātu.

----------


## defs

Njā,par būkšķiem...šo amplifieru neesmu taisijis,bet uz TDA7294 tāpēc bija "mute" un "st. by",uz kuriem liekot lielaku kondensatoru pret korpusu,varēja uzstādit ilgāku ieslēgšanās laiku.Kad visi parejas procesi notikuši,tad smuki sāka skanēt.
Es ar domaju,ka atsevišķam aizsardzības blokam nebūs lielas jēgas.Viņš tikai var noderēt,ja tiešām gribas tumbočaks pasargāt no līdzsprieguma,ja nu kaut kas tomēr nojūk. RRR pastiprinātāju aizsardzības bloki mērija sprieguma kritumu uz izejas tranzistoru emiteru zemomīgām balasta pretestībām /strāvas aizsardzība/,tāpēc tāda bloka shēmu naktos pārveidot,lai mērītu sprieguma kritumu citur.

----------


## osscar

Joprojām čipi nav atnākuši un aiz nekā ko darīt jau pamazām zīmējas Lampinieka shēma. Visticamāk divi monobloki (varbūt apvienoti  vienā šasijā + dalīta barošana) un izejā KT 88 pentode. Jauda arī būs lielāka. It kā dārgāka, bet ja taisa tad taisa. Bija jau te diskusija par diode VS kenetrons, bet ja lampinieks  - tad līdz galam, nekādu pusvadītāju. Tikai kenetroni. Barošanas Trafs ar trīs tinumiem . Nu te vēl japamēklē kādu ņemt.  Dizains klasika - šasija ar redzāmām lampām un smukiem trafiem. http://www.single-ended.com/6550amp.htm kaut kas tādā stilā - tikai glītāks  ::  ;D 

čipampam esmu jau gandrīz izveidojis kondensatoru turētāju-centrālo zemējuma punktu. Nebūs vajadzīgi vadi - jo skava būs arī  kā savienotājs. Detaļa jau praktiski sagatavota.
Bet šasiju nevaru uzsākt montēt - jo Rīgā nevar nopirkt mazāku alumīnija loksni par 1/4  (biezums 1.5 - 2mm) ....būs jāzāģē no esošās 4mm loksnes, bet griezējinstrumenti laukos. Weekendā cerams ar šasiju un radiatoriem tikšu galā. Gribu  zilos anodētos radiatorus. latgalītē tādi bija - būs rīt jāpiebrauc parakāties pa  krāmiem. Ja neatradīšu - likšu jaunus melnus. turētāja aptuvena skice pielikumā.

----------


## Delfins

Solidworks smukāk zīmē  :: 

http://blog.delfins.id.lv/

----------


## osscar

Nu skaidrs, ka smukāk  ::  bet diezin vai viņš ir bezmaksas + jāapgūst. Negribu tik daudz laikam tam tērēt.  Pa fikso uzmetu skices vai nu ar roku , vai google sketchup. Nav man masveida ražošana - Just for Fan. Pielaides ar pieļaujamas +- daži mm.  ::   ::  Tev jau pa smuko norenderēts.

----------


## ansius

> bet diezin vai viņš ir bezmaksas


 te nu gan taisnība, bet ja mana ikdiena būtu saistīta ar iekārtu projektēšanu noteikti arī iegādātos




> jāapgūst


 atvaino bet solidworks ir ļoti viegli un ātri apgūstama programma. AutoCAD ir vienkārši briesmīgs un domāts smadzņu čakarēšanai, SolidWorks, ne vein ir ērts bet spēj daudz, daudz vairāk.

----------


## Delfins

> Nav man masveida ražošana - Just for Fan.


 tas pat nemaina būtibu.. ja nepārdod projektus, krekotais ir ok, kaut gan zagt nav labi..

----------


## Jon

> Just for Fan.


 Ventilatoram vai taml.?
Labāk pasaki, kur kārtīgs ALPS potenciometrs iegādājams par "saprātīgu" cenu.

----------


## osscar

Cik garš - tik plats . Ebaya - 50K LOG tipa pocis nāk +- 9 - 10 Ls. Elfas katalogā tikpat. Lētāk neatrast. Pats gan viņu nelikšu  jo izmantošu komplektā ar priekšpastūzi. bet ja atdošu kādam lietošanā un tas gribēs poci un ieeju selektoru - uzlikšu.
p.s. - jā ventilatoram gan - u ar a sajaucu  ::  man elfas forums uz viena datora neiet caur FF - tikai caur IE - a tur nav spellčekeris uzlikts un nemaz nezinu vai ir pieejams. tāpēc kļūdas gan lv - gan angļu mēlē + vēl slim klaviere - vēl 10% kļūdu pieaugums.\
Ar A-Cadu ar sanāk biku pastrādāt. varbūt kādreiz pieķeršos tam Solidworks.

----------


## Ambed

tu tos lielos low esr kondiķus pirki Latvijā?

----------


## Delfins

tādas detaļas LV toč nedabūt. 
es priekš zibenes meklēju arī.  Maksimums ko atradu atrast 470uF@400V   :: 
Pārējais vai nu vienā eksemplārā, vai dārgi, vai vispār nav.

----------


## osscar

Baltos RIFA elfā pasūtiju. Viņi visur maksā +- vienādi. Pat digikeyā. Zilos no Digikeja.

Nu ko - pa weekendu uzcepu 4mm alumīnija šasiju + pie dizaina piestrādāju. Nākam nedēl gaidu čipus - tad fināla "sborka" 

Bildēs aparāts vēl netīrs un nepucēts.



Kondensatoru skava - nedaudz vienkāršota, bet strādā  ::  vidējā skrūve - centrālā  masa.
Drošinātāju turētāji vēl nav pieskrūvēti - jo varbūt vēl jāpamaina atkarībā no radiator lieluma/novietojuma.







sudraba loriņi ar swarovski kristāliem.




nomainītas front skrūves

----------


## Delfins

a kam tas slēdzis?

----------


## osscar

stilam vienīgi  ::

----------


## defs

Es jau iedomajos,ka aizdedzes atslēga :P

----------


## osscar

nu jā ar viņu ieslēdz  ::  atslēgu var izņemt abās pozīcijās - tipa mehāniskais child lock  ::   ::

----------


## guguce

Un tikai iedomājies, ka tādā kastē nav AS aizsardzības.

----------


## Texx

Ko tu domāji ar AS aizsardzību? To kasti taču var sazemēt, ja runājam par elektrodrošību.

----------


## osscar

akustiskā sistēma >? Zemējums būs protams. aizsardzība nē - par to jau runājām  ::  original gaincardam arī nebija  ::

----------


## Delfins

glaunāk izskatītos ja nebūtu gan atslēgas, gan skrūvju... zili neoni + tā swarowski emplēma - vot tad būtu pa šiko.. minimālisms un "krutums/dārgums" ar stilu vienmēr iet kopā.

starpcitu, kas tas par korpusu vai 100% pats taisiji un kā caurumus dzesesanai frezeji? [ja nebija gatavs jau]

----------


## osscar

bez skrūvēm nevar. atslēga izskatās smuki  manā skatījumā - nekā slēdzis kurš ir izbīdīts. atslēga nav jātur iekšā visu laiku. Led ir balti.

----------


## Delfins

slēdzi vispār vajag aizmugurē  ::  vai arī lielu aluminija pogu ar neona gaismu apkārt.
bet nu tas katram individuāli gaume  ::

----------


## osscar

mētājas man kaut kur liela poga ar iebūvētu LED riņķi - tikai baigi masīva (220V un 5A ::  7 cm garumā un 3 cm diametrā  ::  tādas pogas mazas uz 220V 2Air grūti dabūt.
tāda -

----------


## Delfins

2A takš tas nav nekas. Turklāt jau tos ampērus mēra pie slodzes. Es nedomāju, ka tev visu laiku tur būs 2A. Turklāt uz ieslēgšanos brīdī tur vispār minimāla strāva būs, ja lietos pareizi - nebūs 100% volume ieejā pie ieslēgšanas.

----------


## osscar

viņas tādas smukas parasti ir pieejams tikai 50 V vai 24 V izpildījumā. un maksā dārgi metāliskās  ::  katrā ziņā ārzemju forumos viņas neiesaka izmantot dēļ salīdzinoši mazā darba mūža. Nav nekā labāka par tumbleru  ::  man vēl ir pārītis smuko, apniks slēdzis - nomainīšu.

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/35-072-25/i...6-vandal-proof

šādas tikai pieejams. Bet tās bez releja nepieliksi - jo nefiksējas (viņas ir change over vai momentary bet vajag latching). Fiksējošas neesmu tādas redzējis.

----------


## Zigis

Tā startera atslēga man patīk!
Kas tie par korpusiem, kur pirki, tepat eiropā vai no USAs?
 Tranzistorniekam tas nav Itāļu?

Tik foršam projektam es tavā vietā gan tomēr taisītu p2p, it sevišķi uz LM3875 ir elementāri, nav"mutes". Tā plate neav diez cik ideāla, kondiķi pārāk tālu no kājām.

Starp citu, tiko pamanīju, tev tā chipampa shēma ir nedaudz nepilnīga, tavos tekstos arī neatradu pieminētu - neatkarīgi no lielo kondiķu lieluma, pašā stipreklī max tuvu pie čipa barošanas kājām jābūt diviem 1000-2200uf, noteikti low ESR, kaut kāds PanasonicFM no Digikeja vai Rubicone, aizmirsu sēriju, tepat no Distreleca. Paralēli, tieši uz kājām 0.1uf polipropilēns, vai vismaz poliesters.
Bet iespējams tu to visu jau zini.

ALPS, ja kādam interesē, visnormālākā cena šeit:
http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.p ... _id=60#353

Nāk gan 2-3 nedēļas no Honkongas, bet vispār džeks normāls, krutku netirgo, jālasa apraksts, ja kas ķīniešu, viņš tā arī uzraksta.
Vēl pie viņa es pērku alumīnija pogas, labi un lēti, lampiniekiem R-core trafi labi, kopā ar sūtīšanu gan nesanāk pārāk lēti (mazais 50W - ap $40 kopā ar sūtīšanu)

----------


## osscar

paldies par komentāriem un linku -man jau arī doma ir p2p taisīt. vienu rezistoru starp mikrenes kājām. vienu pie centrālās masas un pēdējo pie ieejas štekera. Jā oriģinālajam gaincardam bija tikai 2200 apm. uf kondiķi pie mikrenes. Baroklis bija ārējs, bet tajā vispār nebija kondiķu - tikai 4 diodes. Ja var ticēt aprakstam. es domāju tās mikrenes ar radiatoriem novietot tuvu kondiķiem - domājams kādus 4 cm +- ne vairāk. šo sudraba kasti nosolīju e-baya par 40 usd +-. Ar piegādi kādi 43 Ls bija. rekur links - http://shop.ebay.de/items/__diy-chas...8.l1313&_rdc=1 korpuss ir kvalitatīvs. pat nobrīnījos  ::  
 Tranzistorniekam korpuss ir dārgāks. Zviedru. Ja būtu labs griezējinstruments - darītu savādāk : nopirktu 2 lielus radiatorus + pieskrūvētu plāksnes sānos un priekšā. Būtu lētāk.

----------


## Zigis

Vispr jau tie kondiķi pie čipa ir obligāti.



> es domāju tās mikrenes ar radiatoriem novietot tuvu kondiķiem - domājams kādus 4 cm +- ne vairāk.


 tur jau tā lieta, starp pieredzējušiem čipampistiem jau sen izkristalizējusies doma, ka pat 1 cm ir pārmērīgi liels attālums, tāpēc jau teicu ka tava konkrētā plate nav sevišķi laba.

Labākais variants ir veidot divas zvaigznes zemes - signāla un jaudas. Jaudas zemi veido uz 2200uf kondiķu savienojuma, no tā viens vads aiziet uz barošanas zemi, otrs uz tumbu. Signāla zemi veido ieejas štekera zeme, potenciometra zeme (ja tāds ir), atgriezeniskās saites zeme. Vēl tavā shēmā ir aizmirsts rezistors no ieejas uz zemi (signāla), kādi 100K. Abas zemes savieno ar tievu un relatīvi garu vadiņu.

Šeit ir viens p2p, ļoti smukas bildītes, tikai uz LM3886, tavā gadījumā būs vēl vienkāršāk, nav "mute" :
http://dogbreath.de/Chipamps/ThreeResAm ... esAmp.html
Un šeit var miglaini redzēt kā oriģinālais Gaincard uzpļakāts:
http://dogbreath.de/GainCard/GainCard.html

Vēl viens labs variants ir feedback lietot mazāka nomināla rezistorus, piem. 2K un 100 omi. Ideja - mazākai pretestībai mazāki termiskie trokšņi. Pievienoju shēmu, autors tas pats CarlosFM, kas tavam snuberizētajam baroklim.
  Starp citu, iesaku barokli taisīt precīzi pēc shēmas (lielie kondiķi var mainīties), ar visām pretestībām un snuberiem, lai arī ko citi šeit teoretizē. Ļoti daudzi ir atkārtojuši un atzīst ka ir viens no labākajiem variantiem.

Ar tiem National čipampiem ir tāds dīvains paradokss - ar plikiem 2200 vai pat 1000 uz kājām un jaudīgu trafu ir fantastiski vidi un augšas, kādus grūti dabūt ar citiem stiprekļiem par vidējām izmaksām.
  Bass atkarīgs no akustikas, viegli iekustināmai un jūtigai akustikai ar to pilnīgi pietiek. 

  Smagākai akustikai rodas problēmas ar bassiem, to kompensē ar lielajiem kondiķiem, diemžēl vidus kaifs sāk pazust, sāk skanēt kā parasts stipreklis. Šeit likums vairāk-labāk nestrādā, jāatrod kompromiss. 
 Tāpēc iesaku taisīt sitēmu, lai lielie kondiķi ir viegli atslēdzami un kombinējami testa fāzē.
 Karloss šo problēmu centās risināt ar saviem mistiskajiem "snuberiem", cik sapratu, galvenā ideja ir samazināt barošanas bloka izejas pretestību.

Jā padārga kaste ar sūtīšanu no štatiem sanāk, mums, eiropiešiem izdevīgāk ir šīs Itāļu kastes:
http://www.modushop.biz/ecommerce/cat036_l2.php?n=1
Skat Galaxy un Galaxy Maggiorato. Pats gan vēl neesmu turējis rokās, bet atsauksmes tikai labas. Tur pat sānu malas var kā nelielus radiātorus izmantot, A klasi protams nepavilks, bet čipampam pietiks.
Man kaut kur bija itāļu saite kas tirgo šitos pašus, bet lieto arī lētākus šippingus.

----------


## Zigis

Starp citu, ja vajag labus kondiķus čipampam ātri dabūt, te forumā ir tāds ALB_RF, kurš regulāri no Digikeja sūta, nesen runāju ar viņu, viņm esot PanaconicFM plašā izvēlē uz vietas.

----------


## Mosfet

Galvenais, lai ir audiofīliskā ticība ,tad gan viss izdosies. Sevišķi ar RC ķēdem. Moderni ir lietot terminu snubber ieraugot RC elementu kombināciju. Baroklī ievietot 1om rezistoru , iegūstam papildus pulsāciju ko mūsu dargiem elektrolīti nolādēdami audiofīlus centīsies izlabot. Bet galvenais jau ir ticībā. Un vēl lietojot zemomīgās pretestības atgriezeniskajā saitē var iegūt kaudzi citu problēmu par kuriem audiofīliem ir visai tāla nojausma.

----------


## osscar

uz audifīlismu nespiežu galīgi  ::  
cik palasījos ārzemju forumus subjektīvais top 3 čipampiem:

LM 1875 (mazāka jauda , bet it kā skan vis dzīvāk jo nav spike aizsardzības sistēma iebūvēta)
LM 3875 (lielāka jauda, bet daudzi atzīst , ka skan labi un citiem pat labāk patīk par 1875)
LM 3886 (Jaudīgāks un jaunāks , pieejams ar izolētu korpusu pamatā)

es ilgi nevarēju izdomāt - 1875 vai 3875. Gaincardam bija abas versijas. 

Kā jau teicu PCB neizmantošu. gaidu čipus tuvākajās dienās - rīt vai parīt.

----------


## Zigis

Ko nozīmē audiofīlisms?

----------


## Delfins

audio = audio
feeling = izjust

sakombinē pats

----------


## Jon

> audio = audio
> feeling = izjust


 Sorry, tāpat kā CV nav nekāds "sī-vī", arī *philia* nav no angļu valodas. Medicīna izmanto klasiskās valodas (īpaši latīņu, šoreiz grieķu). Audiofilija ir tāda pat diagnoze kā zoofilija utml.

----------


## Slowmo

Rokam diļāk

audio (no latīņu "audire") = dzirdēt
fīls (no grieķū "philos") = mīlošs

tātad audiofīls = dzirdēt mīlošs  ::

----------


## Jon

Diagnozi ne velti minēju - normāli cilvēki bauda Mūziku, bet audiofili - tikai skaņu un kaifo no tā, kā tas vai šitas skan. Kāds no maniem paziņām audiofiliem, kas savā tehnikā iegrūdis ne vienu vien desmitu tūkstošu latu un kārtējo reizi man plātījās - "cik šitā stīga dabiski skan", nekādi nespēja atcerēties, kad bijis dzīvā (unplugged) koncertā un dzirdējis īstas stīgas...
Audiofili ir īpaša suga; ar savu "reliģiju", kas drīzāk tuva kaut kādai maģijai. Un nevienam nebūs pret to iebilst...Savā starpā čupojas, "mērās ar krāniņiem" un jūtas kā tāda elitāra kasta. Bet, varbūt, pie vainas ir tikai visparastākie kompleksi.

----------


## GTC

Man baigi patikās šis topiks, jo ļoti patīkami pamielot aci, skatoties uz *osscar*a darbiem, kā arī ļoti daudz noderīgas info šeit sarakstīta! Visu cieņu, kā arī uzslava autoram!   ::  ... bet nu atkal par audiofīliem ...  ::   ... eu, nu kamon, tauta, labāk nepie*** foršu topu!  :: 

G.

----------


## osscar

Paldies! Protams, nav ko te cepties par audifīliem, taisam DIY ampus un miers!   pašam gan pagaidām progresa nav - nav  joprojām čipu  ::  bet nu ceru ka līdz weekendam atnāks. Tad viss būs pabeigts. paldies bračkam par kārtējo svilušo PC barokli - būs donors 220 V štekerim un vadiem + vēl varbūt kādu ferīta gredzenu varēs atrast   ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja runa iet par noderīgu informāciju tad pilnīgi garām sākt mēģināt ietekmēt stiprekļa skaņu ar barošanas kondensātoru kapacitāti, vai kādām tur vēl papildus pretestībām barošanas ķēdēs. Kur vispār var rasties muļķības par to, ka vienā variantā stipreklis ļabāk atskaņo vidus, bet otrā basus. Jebkuram pastiprinātājam visas frekvences ir jāatskaņo vienādāk!!!!!!!!!!!. Kā var  ienākt galvā doma likt mazākus kondensātorus, jo tad lūk vidi labāk skanēs. Nu pilnīgs elektronisks analfabētisms, un ar šitām muļķībām pilni audiofīlu žurnāli un arī te iesūcas"tās ''arprāts. Tak skaidrs, ja kondensātoram kapacitāte par mazu, tad būs problēmas ar basiem, bet tā ir speciāla skaņas kropļošana.  Kādi pretestību trokšņu zemfrekvences gala pakāpē. Nu bļin, kurš ideots ko tādu var izdomāt. Pretestība strokšņo pie mikrofona līmeņa signāliem un i tad ne sevišķi, bet mikreņu pastiprinātājā skaņas līmenis ieejā grozās desmitos un simtos milivolt. Tak nevajadzēja stundas bastot, kad par pretestību paštrokšņiem mācija. A kāds mikreņu pastiprinātāju būvētājs vispār ir tos trokšņus pamērijis un vispār oscilogrāfu pieslēdzis mikrenes izejā? Nu dikti vajag "filtrēt"tās amatieru muļķības, kuras uzpeld internetā. Ja nav tehnisku mērijumu, tad vispār var i nelasīt rakstus, kur stāstīts, ka kondensātors uzlabo vidējo frekvenču skaņu vai citas muļķības. Ja ko maina orģinālajā shēmā, tad lūdzu- par cik decibeliem samazinājās pastiprinātāja paštrokšņu līmenis ielodējot mazāka nomināla pretestības. Maina kondensātorus- par cik decibeliem izmainas ferekvenču raksturlīknes nevienmērība, par cik decibeliem pieauga fona līmenis un un kāda izskatās oscilograma uz 20Hz pie maksimālās jaudas. Es nemaz nerunāju par kropļojumu mērijumiem un impulsu signālu mērijumiem.

----------


## abergs

Ja ir vēlēšanās palasīt ko sakarīgu (gan kiriļicā  ::  ):
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/38/52/
http://www.masterkit.ru/info/magshow.php?num=34
http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTri...356/param.html
http://www.vintag.clan.su/forum/4-13-1
Lai gan daži mīti ir arī tur...

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai vienreiz par visām reizēm atrisinātu šīs problēmas ar kondensatoriem , jāliek ir 3 fāzu taisngriezis ar 3 kārtīgu jaudas rezervi uz fāzi un 5 kārtīgu kondensatoru rezervi un sprieguma stabilzāciju. Vēl būtu vēlams stiprekli likt termostatā un izmantot pretestību un tranzistoru paralēlos slēgumus, lai siltumtrokšņi savstarpēji paralēlas ķēdēs būdami nevienādi, viens otru novērš.   ::

----------


## Zigis

Protams, ka zinu kas ir audiofīls, kaut gan latīniski nerunāju tekoši.

Vienkārši nepatīk ka tas tiek lietots tikai nicinošā nozīmē, vienīgi tāpēc, ka tehniski nespeciālisti dažkārt pārprot dažādu efektu cēloņus.
Uzskatu normāls audiofīls ir tāds, kas vēlas savu iemīļoto mūziku iereakstos klausīties pēc iespējas labākā kvalitātē, tuvu oriģinālam, cik nu tas vispār ir iespējams. Domāju arī šeit tādu cilvēku ir ne mazums, ieskaitot tos, kas vībsnā par šo terminu, un tas ir tikai normāli.
Vispār pretējā gadījumā neredzu jēgu pašam būvēt, piemēram, pastiprinātāju.

Tas ko Jon minēja par diagnozēm un krāniņu mērīšanos - jā ir arī tādi cilvēki sastapti, pārsvarā lepojas ar brendiem, izgrūsto piķi un bieži klausās seklu bet labi glancētu mūziku. Bet tas ir cits stāsts, neuzskatu tādus par patiesiem audiofīliem (ja nelieto vārdu ironiskā nozīmē).

----------


## Zigis

Didzi,
paļauties tikai un vienīgi uz mērījumiem un raksturlīknēm un ticēt ka bez ierunām sanāks labs pastiprinātājs ir tas pats kas paļauties uz zelta un dimanta kabeļiem. 
Otrā grāvī, bet tikpat dziļi.

Protams ka parametri un mērījumi ir ļoti svarīgi, tas ir pats pamats, taču no zināma limeņa šo to nevar izmērīt, vai arī nav īstas skaidrības kas jāmēra, kaut gan starpību var skaidri dzirdēt.
Klasisks piemērs - jebkurš 100Ls visos parametros viegli pārspļaus labu lampu vientaktnieku. Un diez vai tam tranzistorniekam mākslīgi paaugstinot otro harmoniju (ko tehnokrātiem patīk pieminēt) viņš skanēs kā labs lampinieks.

Jebkurā normālā kompanijā (varbūt neskaitot dažus ķīnas kolhozus) ir normāli izglītoti inženieri, kas prot sarēķināt pareizi pēc formulām, pēc tam izmērīt raksturlīknes un visu pārējo, lai pārliecinātos ka pareizi sarēķināts. Es to saku pilnīgi bez ironijas, tas ir visa pamats, obligātais minimums, bet tā ir tikai pirmā daļa.

Diemžēl realitātē daži aparāti skan patiešām labi, pārējie - nu teiksim tā, godīgi atstrādā savus parametrus.

Nu un man strādāšana nesagādā tādu baudu kā tam krievu muižniekam, atcerieties: "Mīlu darbu, stundām varu vērot, kā zemnieki uz lauka strāda"
Laikam tomēr neesmu aristokrāts ::

----------


## Zigis

Beidzot mazliet par tēmu :: 

Tas ko teicu par barošanas kondensātoriem un par vidiem nav par KVANTITĀTI, bet gan par KVALITĀTI. 
Nav tā ka pieliekot lielos kondiķus vidu paliek mazāk, nē, vienkārsi nedaudz pazūd vidu dzidrums vai kā, neesmu literāts.
Ar vienīgi mazajiem kondiķiem vidu skanējums nedaudz velk uz labu lampinieku, nemāku aprakstīt, tas jāklausās. Pieliekot kārtīgu kondiķu bateriju, tas mazliet pazūd, skanējums kļūst "vienkāršāks".

Vai kāds ir saskāries ar šādu situāciju - normāls kvalitatīvs pastiprinātājs ar kvalitatīvu tembrbloku, tembri pa nullēm, izmantota tikai apm. 1/10 jaudas rezerves,viss skan normali, vienīgi vai nu akustika nav ideāla,vai nu telpa nav attiecīga, bass ir nedaudz par maz. 
Uzmanīgi nedaudz pagriežam bassa pogu un sajūta ka kaut kas pazūd, dzidrums vai, viss saiet nedaudz putrā, arī bass kļūst skaļāks bet nedabīgāks, sapiestāks, sevišķi tas jūtams uz akustiskajiem instrumentiem.
Kaut kāds līdzīgs efekts bija kad pieslēdzu lielos kondiķus, vienīgi Bassu kļuva vairāk, nezaudējot kvalitāti, taču vidus skaidrība nedaudz zuda.
Te arī ir tā runa par kompromisu - lai bassu būtu pietiekoši, bet vidu kvalitāte ciestu pēc iespējas mazāk. Parastā prakse ir - jo vairak,jo labāk.

Par tām zemāku nominalu pretestībam - es mēģināju, liekas ka nekādu īpašu starpību nesajutu, īstu AB tesu neveicu, vienkārši pārlodēju un klausījos. Toreiz gan man nebija jēdzīgu skaņas avotu, tikai DVD atskaņotājs un vecs portatīvais Sony CD, gan ar lin. izeju, tumbas uz Majaka platjoslniekiem, kas arī galīgi nav zelts.

Teorētiski gan Didzim nepiekrītu, ka tie trokšņi ir nenozīmīgi - bez kapeikas pie rubļa netiksi! Visi sīkumi sasummējas, uzklājas, beigās jūti viss it kā labi, bet kaut kā pietrūkst.

Jautājums speciālistiem - kādas problēmas var sagaidīt lietojot pārak zemas pretestības atgriezeniskajā saitē? Negribētos iebraukt otrā grāvī.

----------


## Didzis

Zigis, man jau nav nekas pret Taviemieteikumiem un par masas vadu izvietosanu Tev pilnīga taisnība. Man ir pretenzījas, ka speciālu skaņas kropļosanu kaut vai ar tiem pašiem barosanas elektrolītiem pasniedz kā nez kādu tehnisku sasniegumu. Ne jau tas ir Tav atklājums un pilns internets kaut par kenetronu izmantošanu lampu stiprekļu barblokos un apgalvojumiem, ka kenetrons uzlabo pastiprinātāja skaņu(smiekli nāk). Līdzstrāva arī Afrikā ir līdzstrāva un ja tās pietik, tad nekādu ietekmi uz skanejumu barošana neatstāj. Skaidrs, ka barbloks uz kenatrona, ar lielu iekšejo pretestību, ietekmēs skaņu, tā pat kā mazi elektrolīti barošanas filtrā. Man jau nav nekas pretī , ka cilveki, cenšās tā "uzlabot" skaņu, vienkārši to nevar pasniegt kā tehniski pareizu risinājumu. Forumu lasa daudzi jauni radioamatieri, kuri nav gana tehniski izglītoti un šādi pseidozinātniski "atklājumi" nez vai būtu jāapgūst mācoties elektronikas pamatus.
Es pats klausos lampu pastiprinātājus un man patīk lampu skaņas, bet es nevienam nemācu, ka lampinieks ir modernās elektronikas augstākais sasniegums. Jaudas pastiprinātāju būve uz gatavām mikrenēm gan ir tehnikas sasniegums un tas paver iespēju jaunam censonim, bez tehniskām zināšanām un praktiski bez mērinstrumentiem, uzbūvet kvalitatīvu pastiprinātāju. Tad nu gribētos, lai šie pastiprinātāji arī skanētu, ka to iecerējuši mikreņu konstruktori. Vispirms vajag uzbūvēt pastiprinātāju ar lielas kapacitātes kondensatoriem ka iecerējuši mikroshēmas autori un tad jau var eksperimentēt ar skaņas" uzlabošanu". Varbūt, ka ne visiem cilvekiem patīk skaņa ar mazas kapacitātes kondensatoriem barošanas ķēdēs  ::  .

----------


## osscar

http://www.national.com/appinfo/audi...gn_Guide14.xls

re kur mikreņu aprēķins!  - tur var arī ar feedback paspēlēties+radiatoru izvēlēties īsto. ievadi tik mikrenes nosaukumu - un aidā. 
Gaincardam feedback rezistora vērtība ir nedaudz lielāka kā datasheetā - 22k .

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Ja kādam gribas paspēlēties ar dzidrākiem vidiem vai nevienkāršāku skanējumu liekot nevajadzīgi mazas kapacitātes kondensatorus pēc taisngrieža, tad vajag pie reizes pieslēgt oscilogrāfu pie barošanas koņiem un paskatīties kāds 50Hz zāģis pie lielākam slodzēm parādās un tad var provēt izspriest kā šāda barošana ietekmē pastiprinātāju. Un tad varētu būt skaidrs kāpēc dažus audiofīlus mēdz saukt par audiorastiem  ::  tas tā draudzīgi bija domāts.

----------


## guguce

Nu cilvēkam vienkārši gadījuies slikta AS,
 nevar platjoslas skaļrunis visu uzreiz atskaņot.

----------


## ansius

piedāvājams, pabeidzam katrs nu savas tehnikas būvi un taisām A/B ... Z testus tad nu redzēs cik labi mēs patiesībā dzirdam un cik daudz mūsu prāts ietekmē to ko dzirdam.

----------


## osscar

piedāvājums labs. Tikai kuram ir laba mēraparatūra ? man nav oscilis  ::  Bet būtu interesanti salīdzināt  traņu ampu un čipampu  ::  Tā ka tiešām varētu sarīkot audio pasākumu - visu nomērīt notestēt uz vienādas aparatūras.

----------


## Delfins

audiotuss briest?  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Līdzstrāva arī Afrikā ir līdzstrāva un ja tās pietik, tad nekādu ietekmi uz skanejumu barošana neatstāj.


 Laimīgie āfrikāņi, kamir līdzstrāva! A mums, nabadziņiem, jāmocās ar dažādiem līdzstrāvas kokteiļiem, t.i. pataisnotu maiņstrāvu. Tad nu vienam patīk ar parasto diožu garšu, citam ar kenotrona piegaršu, cits atkal šotkas tikai atzīst. Tas ir ja neņemam vērā ekstrēmistus ar akumulātoriem.

,Bet visumā es daudz nestrīdos.

Tas ko es sākumā minēju par osscar construkciju:
ir divi atsevišķi bloki - barošanas bloks un jaudas pastiprinātāja bloks.

Par barošanas bloku un tā kondiķu lielumu tagad nestrīdēsimies, katrs var eksperimentēt , izvēlēties kas viņa sistēmai der labāk.

Kļūda, nepilnība ir osscar plānotajā pastiprinātāja blokā. Tur obligāti jābūt tuvu pie čipa kājām diviem kondensātoriem, neatkarīgi no tā, kas stāv barošanas blokā.
National rekomendē 470uf vai lielākus, paralēli 0.1mf keramiku, Gainclone folklorā valda uzskats ka jāliek labs low ESR 1000-2200uf, paralēli plēves - polipropilēna vai vismaz poliēstera 0.1uf, džreiz vēl papildus liek 0.3uf no + uz - kāju.
Domājams, šim Didzi tu piekritīsi, nekāda šamanisma, tīri tehniska nepieciešamība, šeit no LM3886 datšita:

SUPPLY BYPASSING
The LM3886 has excellent power supply rejection and does
not require a regulated supply. However, to eliminate possible
oscillations all op amps and power op amps should
have their supply leads bypassed with low-inductance capacitors
having short leads and located close to the package
terminals. Inadequate power supply bypassing will manifest
itself by a low frequency oscillation known as “motorboating”
or by high frequency instabilities. These instabilities can be
eliminated through multiple bypassing utilizing a large tantalum
or electrolytic capacitor (10 μF or larger) which is used to
absorb low frequency variations and a small ceramic capacitor
(0.1 μF) to prevent any high frequency feedback through
the power supply lines.
If adequate bypassing is not provided the current in the
supply leads which is a rectified component of the load
current may be fed back into internal circuitry. This signal
causes low distortion at high frequencies requiring that the
supplies be bypassed at the package terminals with an
electrolytic capacitor of 470 μF or more.

----------


## ansius

vajadzētu savādāk jau sāk te mītiskas lietas bīdīt...

nu mēraparatūru varētu nodrošināt (pieejams man ir arī mērmikrofons)

vēl vajag 2 labas pasīvās tumbas. ja kāds būtu ar mieru piedāvāt kādus pasīvos studijas monitorus, tad lai tiešām ir kvalitatīva skaņa.

nu vēl A / B /C slēdži jāsabūvē

----------


## osscar

Voila,   beidzot tiku pie čipiem šodien!!!! Tiesa tie kurus sūtīju sākotnēji (neizolētos , jo no tiem nedaudz labāk siltums aizvadoties) vēl ceļo un noderēs nakotnei, bet šos paņēmu no lemona.lv. Pēc fake neizskatās   ::   ::  
Plus vēl Latgalītes hig-tech mārketā meklēju radiatorus pie vīra kuram to ir biezā slānī. Tiesa zilie anodētie man nederēja 1 cm par augstu   ::   tie man baigi patika. Bet kaut kādus latgalītē pusdienas laikā pagrābu - tad redzēs , kas sanāks. Vakars būs garš izskatās !

pielikumā mani čipiņi telefonbildē.

----------


## WildGun

No izolēta līdz neizolētam - pāris vicienu pa smilšpapīru....

----------


## osscar

arī tiesa par smilšpapīru. Bet nu pagaidām likšu šos kādi ir un tad jau manīs vai karst vai nē. Ja izdomāšu izolēt radiatoru no šasijas tad vajadzēs divus radiatorus, jo katram čipam savs baroklis. Kā saka - laiks rādīs.

----------


## Delfins

ja nerulēsi čipus līdz maksimumam (tas ir klausīsies bez kropļojumiem), tad strādās arī bez radiatora (uz 5..10W)

----------


## Vikings

> ja nerulēsi čipus līdz maksimumam (tas ir klausīsies bez kropļojumiem), tad strādās arī bez radiatora (uz 5..10W)


 Nu skatoties kāds čips. Man ir salikts pastūzītis uz TDA1514, barošana šobrīd tuva minimālajai - 12V, radiators diezgan nopietns, bet mūziku klausoties pat pie diezgan mazām amplitūdām radiators uzkarst diezgan nopietni - savi grādi 40 - 50 toč būs.

----------


## osscar

Nedaudz pastrādāju, vairāk nav iekšās - rīt jāiet pasportot - tāpēc miegu vajag   ::  Atlikusi tikai lodēšana.

Tātad - izgatavoju radiatoru - frankenšteinu - no diviem vienu  ::  tikai jānotīra vēl.čipus paredzēts likt horizontāli malās kur caurumi izurbti . Abi radiatori saskrūvēti kopā ar  skrūvēm + pa vidu termopasta. Melno "ezi" radiatoru nācās pamatīgi pucēt no vienas puses ar smilšpapīru lai dabūtu krāsu nost..besis baigs.
Zinu , ka it kā vajadzēja vertikāli likt to zeltīto - taču nebija vietas. Ceru ka nepārkarsīs. Piedevām radiatora nomaiņa nav grūts process. Melnais adatainais patika jo tam ir 4 ķepas ar ko pieskrūvēt viņu pie šasijas.

Pēc tam izgatavoju aizmugures paneli + konektorus saliku izolētus no šasijas. Tīkla štekeri izrāvu no PC barokļa. skrūves vecās spīdīgās no tēva VEF krājumiem - sigmām tādas bija korpusā.

----------


## osscar

Vakar beidzot pabeidzu sava čipampa montāžu, taču rezultāts nav tik iepriecinošs  ::  Baroklis strādā ok, ar izņemtiem drošinātājiem spriegums +- 24V uz taisngrieža ; uz koņiem +- 35V. Bet pie slodzes abiem kanāliem plecos identiski nevienāds spriegums, kā arī uz testēšanas beigām blieza ārā + pleca 2,5A drošinātājus neatkarīgi abos kanālos. (tie sāka kvēlot kā spuldzes, bet tikai + plecā)
Sākumā it kā tas viens kanāls skanēja labi, bet pēc tam pazuda + čipi karst. Izskatās ka aparāts ierosinās - jāmeklē risinājumi kā to novērst. 
Shēma it kā vienkārša un montāža pārbaudīta 7x. Bet bija ja ap vieniem naktī - negribējās vairs iedziļināties - kā saka rīts gudrāks par vakaru.

Pielikumā viena kanāla barošanas bloks un ampa shēma.




Plus ampa iekšu bildes.








Kanāli tika testēti neatkarīgi - viens no otra. 
Gaidu čipampu ekspertu komentārus.

----------


## Delfins

labs... forši arī ka bez plates, vieglak remontet.. te pat nav ko remontet  ::

----------


## osscar

Visticamāk vaina ir zemējumā (grounding loops), pēc weekenda pieķeršos un tad jau manīs kas un kā.

----------


## WildGun

Es pirmām kārtām būtu apčamdījis, vai nav līdzstrāva izejā.

----------


## osscar

Nē DC nav izejā. Sākumā skanēja ok. Spriežot pēc ātrās uzkaršanas un patērējamās jaudas - ierosme. Palasījos datasheetu. Būs jāpaeksperimentē. Man tā signāla zeme liekas nepareizi ir izveidota. Lieku 70% uz to  ::

----------


## ansius

> Visticamāk vaina ir zemējumā (grounding loops), pēc weekenda pieķeršos un tad jau manīs kas un kā.


 domāju ka nē, tam 22k atgriezeniskajā saitē paralēli pieliec kādus 100pf kondieri un paskaties kas tad notiek. šitie čipi mīl ierosināties, no pieredzes zinu, un ierosinoties aiziet uz pilnu jaudu iekšēji. Vēl dažreiz der šuntēt izejas vai nu virknē ar droseli vai paralēli. Es nekad nespēšu piekrist ka tie cilvēki kas izdomāja šo mikroshēmu un viņas parakstā iekļāva shēmu viņu būtu uztaisījuši nepareizi. Es domāju ka viņi ļoti labi zin savu darbu un saprot elektronikas procesus par mums visiem. Diemžēl daudzas lietas ir vairāk reliģija nekā reāli uzlabojumi. ko arī A/B  testiem vajadzētu parādīt.

----------


## osscar

jā es jau palasīju data šītā par kondensatoru. mana shēma jau praktiski arī ir pēc datašīta. Gan jau būs ok.

----------


## defs

Ansius jau uzrakstija par kondiķi pretsaitē. Citās shēmās liek ari 0,22 mkf caur dažu omu pretestību pašu izeju pret korpusu.Stāsts tiešām izklausās pēc ultraskaņas ierosinašanās.Ja zemejums nav vietā,tad vērojama dūkoņa,ko ar ausīm var dzirdēt.Ultraskaņu var konstatēt ar oscilogrāfu.Un tā ir bīstama lieta pīkstuļiem.Ir gadijies kādus nosvilināt dzīvē.

----------


## osscar

diemžēl oscilis nav, kaut plānoju nopirkt. Shēma skaidra- vēl paeksperimentēšu ar ieejas pretestību - rezistors ieeja - zeme  uz 20-22K +- (pašlaik man viņa nav ). , sakārtošu signal ground vadus. eksperimenta nolūkos kondensatori saitē vai arī starp + un - ieejām (7 un 8 pins) - pēc datašīta pret ierosmes  risinājums.
Gribas ātrāk "piešķilt", bet izskatās ka būs 3 dieninieks copes pasākums.

paldies par padomiem, tad jau raportēšu  ::

----------


## defs

Paralēli pretsaitei var likt ari lielaku kondķi /kaut o,o1mkf/,kamer krāmejies.Sliktākajā gadijumā klausoties mūziku tas noņems augšas not,bet vismaz droši,ka nekāda ierosinašanās augsto frekveņču rajonā nebūs.

----------


## osscar

ātrumā pārbaudīju kondensatorus - atradu vainu kāpēc vienā kanāla kliboja mīnusa plecs - bija konifolijs uz skavas un kontakts švaks. tagad abi kanāli ar vienādiem spriegumiem abos plecos. Barošana nu ir ok. Ar ierosmi pirmdien cīnīšos. Abi kanāli skan identiski kropļoti + karst.

----------


## WildGun

Vispābā jau šausmīgi incanti. Prodžekts tiek sākts ar visādiem svarovskiem un ķēmīgām atslēdziņām. Tad, izrādās, oscila nav, acīmredzot, jēgas arī nav. Man jau pašā sākumā gribējās izteikties. Domāju - a ja nu..... Izrādās -  nav a ja nu.......

Lai veicas, protams. Bet neticu.....

----------


## Ambed

> Vispābā jau šausmīgi incanti. Prodžekts tiek sākts ar visādiem svarovskiem un ķēmīgām atslēdziņām. Tad, izrādās, oscila nav, acīmredzot, jēgas arī nav. Man jau pašā sākumā gribējās izteikties. Domāju - a ja nu..... Izrādās -  nav a ja nu.......
> 
> Lai veicas, protams. Bet neticu.....


 Īstenībā ne par tēmu uzbrauciens, jo cilvēkiem, kam elektronika nav maizes lieta oscilis nav tik vienkārši pieejams un nemaksā tas nemaz tik lēti, lai kurš katrs varētu nopirkt(tās bija tikai manas domas)

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, kādreiz , kad nopietni ņemos ar elektroniku, bija gan oscils gan ģenģers, bet tagad 2x gadā ko uzlodējot - neceļas roka pirkt krievu, bet ārzemju maksā daudz. Turklāt ko tur mikrenei mērīt? Viņa vai nu skan , vai nē. Ierosmi jau tāpat var manīt. Es vismaz savus projektus nofinalizēju līdz galam atšķirībā no citiem.

----------


## defs

Man ar kādreiz nebija oscilis,vel senāk nebija nekādas jēgas.Bet no kaut kā ir jāsāk,ja ir interese.Katrā ziņa ideja laba un apsveicama.Gan jau būs labi.Sliktakajā gadijumā būs jameklē citas mikrenes.Arī es kādreiz daudzko esmu nosvilinajis-skola maksāja naudu.
 Stapr citu ,WildGun, forums jau tamdeļ domāts,lai varētu rast atbalstu problemātiskās situācijas un citos jautajumos.

----------


## osscar

tieši tā, LV forumos jau parasti neiztiek bez lecības, atšķirībā no ārzemju forumiem. Nu lai jau. Mikrenes ir veselas, vienkārši nedaudz paskan un tad ierosinās. Man jau skaidrs kur jāmeklē, palasījos jau  netā citu DIY čipampu ierosmes problēmas.

----------


## WildGun

Nav man elektronika maizes darbs un nekad nav bijis. Esmu absolūts "radiomīļotājs".Neskatoties uz to, pirksta sūkāšana un problēmu meklēšana griestos vairs sen nav mans vaļasprieks, jo izmaksā visai dārgi. Tādēļ uzskatu (un citiem silti iesaku) pirms sākt domāt par ko nopietnu, it sevišķi par darbību, kuru pats dēvē par " projektu", vēl jo sevišķāk, ja "projekts" top publiski, tomēr mazliet sagatavoties un dažus piecīšus noziedot minimālam laboratorijas aprīkojumam. Kaut tas būtu krievu oscilītis ar 1MHz joslu. Citādi darbība tuč tuč atgādina  eee......   diletantismu?

Esmu visām četrām par šādu brīvā laika pavadīšanas veidu. Taču gribētos redzēt mazliet vairāk nopietnības. Ārišķības jau pietiek visur citur, vai ne?

----------


## ansius

> diemžēl oscilis nav, kaut plānoju nopirkt.


 un ar steigu, te takš ik pēc laika uzpeld ka tirgo un pa lētu naudu. Man piem. arī nav maizes darbs, un pat hobijs nesanāk, jo reti kad ko daru, taču ir 3 osciloskopi (ejoši ir 2, viens ZF otrs AF) 3 signalģenerātori (1x ZF, 2x AF), Lampu voltametrs, etc. ja grib kaut ko uztaisīt nečakarējoties tomēr ir vajadzīgs.

sāc vien ar kondieri pretsaitē, pie tam ierosināšanās un fons ir pirmā pazīme nepareizai montāžai.

----------


## Janis1279

> Mikrenes ir veselas, vienkārši nedaudz paskan un tad ierosinās. Man jau skaidrs kur jāmeklē, palasījos jau  netā citu DIY čipampu ierosmes problēmas.


 Tepat iepriekšējos topikos  bija ieteikumi sakārtot jaudas mikroshēmas barošanas ķēdes, kas noteikti būtu uzlabojis mikrenes noturību pret ierosmēm, darba stabilitāti.
šis no konkrētā čipa apraksta:
SUPPLY BYPASSING
The LM3875 has excellent power supply rejection and does
not require a regulated supply. However, to eliminate possible
oscillations all op amps and power op amps should
have their supply leads bypassed with low-inductance capacitors
having short leads and located close to the package
terminals. Inadequate power supply bypassing will manifest
itself by a low frequency oscillation known as “motorboating”
or by high frequency instabilities. These instabilities can be
eliminated through multiple bypassing utilizing a large tantalum
or electrolytic capacitor (10 μF or larger) which is used to
absorb low frequency variations and a small ceramic capacitor
(0.1 μF) to prevent any high frequency feedback through
the power supply lines.
If adequate bypassing is not provided the current in the
supply leads which is a rectified component of the load
current may be fed back into internal circuitry. This signal
causes low distortion at high frequencies requiring that the
supplies be bypassed at the package terminals with an
electrolytic capacitor of 470 μF or more.

----------


## M_J

Nu gan atraduši iemeslu uzbraukt - par osciliķa neesamību! Bet vai esat pamanījuši, cik rūpīgi tiek būvēta, kaut vai tā pati kaste šim stipreklim? Osciļi nāk un iet, bet rūpīga pieeja darbam paliek. Varbūt kādam tas liekas nebūtiski, bet vai nav redzētas neskaitāmas "ģeniālas" konstrukcijas, kas tā arī paliek bezcerīga mudžekļa stadijā. Šī noteikti nebūs no tādām.

----------


## WildGun

Ļ. cien M_J. Par korpusa kvalitāti  - lielisks un ļoti rūpīgi veikts darbs. Bet vai Tu saskati jēgu glītā kastē, kura, bļin, nedara to, kas jādara? Tā jau gan saka, ka elektrībā ir tikai divas vainas - vai nu kontakts ir tur, kur nevajag, vai nav, kur vajag. Bet laikam elektronikā tik vienkārši nav vis. Acīmredzot ir par maz salodēt drāšu kaudzi " pec datašita", ignorējot elementārus noteikumus. Var jau apkārt shēmu ar koņģiem pretsaitē un pēc tam gausties - re, es jau teicu, ka uz mikrenēm neko jēdzīgu uzbūvēt nevar, skan kā dirsa zem ūdens.

Ja jau rūpība, tad rūpība visur. Un bez elementāras mēraparatūras šitādi darbiņi nesanāk. Diemžēl.....

p.s. Nekādā ziņā nebiju domājis nevienam "uzbraukt". Ja kāds to uztvēris tā, tad dikti atvainojos.

----------


## defs

Darbs dara meistaru-jo vairak kaut ko būvēs,jo lielāka saprašana būs un labak izdosies. Kādreiz pazinu kadu mūrnieku,kurš ķelli nelietoja-sak-kas par mūrnieku,ja pat ķelles nav! Bet viņš tāpat ar roku mālus lika uz ķieģeļiem,kamēr tapa kamīns vai kaut kas lidzīgs.Un visi viņu cienija.

----------


## Didzis

Pirkt, vai nepirkt mēraparātus, tā ir katra radioamatiera brīva izvēle. Nav jau obligati māja jāpiekrauj ar radiotehnisku labratoriu, bet bez mēraparatūras gan nevienu pastiprinātāju korekti parbaudīt nevar. Tad sākas visas tās muļķibas, par kurām jau runajām iepriekš, ka ar barošana skondensātoriem var regulet pastiprinātāja skanējumu. Var taču paņemt pāris aliņus, pasist stiprekli padusē un aiziet ciemos pie kāda čoma, kuram ir gan oscilogrāfs, gan arī skaņu ģenerātors. Vismaz man nebūtu nekas pretī, ja kāds jaunais censonis gribetu pārbaudīt savu konstrukciju manā darbnīcā.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Ļ. cien M_J. Par korpusa kvalitāti  - lielisks un ļoti rūpīgi veikts darbs. Bet vai Tu saskati jēgu glītā kastē, kura, bļin, nedara to, kas jādara? Tā jau gan saka, ka elektrībā ir tikai divas vainas - vai nu kontakts ir tur, kur nevajag, vai nav, kur vajag. Bet laikam elektronikā tik vienkārši nav vis. Acīmredzot ir par maz salodēt drāšu kaudzi " pec datašita", ignorējot elementārus noteikumus. Var jau apkārt shēmu ar koņģiem pretsaitē un pēc tam gausties - re, es jau teicu, ka uz mikrenēm neko jēdzīgu uzbūvēt nevar, skan kā dirsa zem ūdens.
> 
> Ja jau rūpība, tad rūpība visur. Un bez elementāras mēraparatūras šitādi darbiņi nesanāk. Diemžēl.....
> 
> p.s. Nekādā ziņā nebiju domājis nevienam "uzbraukt". Ja kāds to uztvēris tā, tad dikti atvainojos.


 Nu jau tu pilnīgi viennozīmīgi uzbrauc. To pat mēdz saukt par diršanos. Nu ierosinās tas pastiprinātājs, nu un? pēc dienas Oscars to novērsīs un viss būs kārtībā. Mēraparatūra, mēraparatūra. bla bla bla.

----------


## M_J

Es domāju, ka šis ir tas gadījums, kad visu savienojot pēc "datašīta", neizmantojot kreisās mikrenes un ievērojot montāžas noteikumus, visam būtu jāiet uzreiz. Un tad varētu iztikt arī bez osciļa. Gan jau autors, izvēloties shēmu, ievērtēja osciļa neesamību un izvēlējās maksimāli vienkāršu variantu. Bet reizēm sanāk apmaldīties arī trijās priedēs. Kondensators pretsaitē laikam būtu tas, ar ko šajā gadījumā būtu jāsāk, kaut vai, lai nemocītu mikrenes un skaļruņus. Tomēr būtu jādara viss, pārskatot montāžu, zemējumus, lai beigu galā no kodensatora pretsaitē varētu atteikties.

----------


## Didzis

Es uzskatu, ka nevienu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju nevar droši lietot neparbaudot tā elektriskos parametrus. Jā, skanēs jau pastiprinātajs uz mikrenēm ar bez frekvenču raksturlīknes , maksimālās jaudas u.t.t  mērijumiem, bet kā? Nesaprotu, kāpēc baidīties no elektriskajiem mērijumiem? Vai tāpēc, lai pilnu internetu pierakstītu par barošanas kondensātoru vai taisngrieža diožu ietekmi uz skaņu, jo uz ausi man tā liekas? Nu jā, tad nevarēs lielīties, ka pastiprinātājs, kuram būtu jāatdod 200W, patiesībā knapi velk 50W, jo, piemēram, barošanas trafs par švaku. Nevarēs tak lielīties, ka frekvenču raksturlīkne sniedzas līdz 200kHz un pofig, ka uz 100kHz notiek ģenerācija. Vārdu sakot, daudz labāk tak ir dzīvot ar pastiprinatāju, kura patiesie parametri nav zināmi  ::  . Visu cieņu amatieriem, kuri būvē savas konstrukcijas(cik tad nu tādu vaiirs palicis), bet bez elektriskiem merijumiem nevienas konstrukcijas patiesie parametri nav zināmi. Mērfija likumus jau radiotehnikā arī neviens nav atcēlis un, kads nevietā nokritis alvas pikucis, diez vai uzlabo pastiprinātāja skanējumu  ::  .

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir bijis stipreklis, kurš vienā kanālā montāžas kļūdu dēļ tvēra vidējos viļnus  :: 
kustinot varēja skaņot :0

----------


## WildGun

Veči, man pofig. Čūpstiniet pirkstu, vainas meklējot. Kas tad man. Gribēju tikai pateikt to, ka, manuprāt, darbs sākts no nepareizā gala. Ja mērķis ir smuks kaštuks, kurš izdala troksni - ir OK. Ja doma bijusi uztaisīt stiprekli, kurš priecē ar skaņu - galīgi garām.

Centīšos vairāk nejaukties jūsu gudrībās.....

----------


## Zigis

Esmu gandrīz drošs ka ierosme ir no bypass kondensatoru neesamības, datšitā tas skaidri rakstīts, un datšita shēmā skaidri redzams.
 Pielodē jebkurus divus mājās esošus spriegumam atbilstošus kondiķus uz čipa kājām un paskaties. 
Vēl tam ieejas 220R rezistoram jābūt pie čipa ieejas kājas, nevis pie štekera, vai kur citur. No bildēm nevaru saprast, kas zem kembrikiem.
Nekādas audiofīlijas, tīrs datšits  ::  

Čipampi uz National Overture sērijas čipiem ļoti maz karst.
Tavs frankenšteina radiātors ir pilnīgi pietiekošs, ja korpuss brīvi ventilējas.

Mans pirmais eksperiments bija uz LM3886, uz Radiotehnikas 101 radiātora. radiātors pat remdens nekļuva, čipi knapi silti, tiesa max jaudu nepumpēju, jo bija abi kanāli uz viena R 101 trafa.
Otrs - 2 x LM3886 + 6n1p lampa uz 105x40mm U veida alumīnija profila, 8 cm gara, viss aiztaisīts, kā kaste, lampa augšā. Tas gan mēreni sildās, bet radiātori ka tādi nav vispār, korpuss/al profīls kalpo kā radiātors.

----------


## osscar

viss strādā, pielodēju pie ieejas štekera uz masu 22,1K ieejas pretestību. skan viss ideāli ! kāds tur oscilogrāfs. Sakārtošu vadus un var skrūvēt kopā. Pašlaik pieslēgts pie laptopa ar ārējo USB karti. Skaļuma regulatoru pagaidām nelikšu, jo visticamāk pagaidām šim verķim īsti pielietojuma nebūs.
DC offsets - vienā kanālā - 30 mV otrā 39 mV , normas robežās.



saskrūvēts un LED indikatori darbībā. 

Palēnām jāķeras pie lampinieka....

----------


## Delfins

kā jau teicu  :: 
man netīk tās skrūves  ::

----------


## osscar

man šīs patīk dabā labāk nekā oriģinālās sfēriskās. Pieļauju domu , ka plakanas iezeņķējamas ar seškanti izskatītos labāk, bet tādas vēl jāatrod. Vispār smukas skrūves grūti atrast + vēl vajadzīgo diametru un garumu. Nākas fleksēt  ::  man jau skrūves ir sapirktas n-tie varianti - praktiski  visas kādas ir LV būvmateriālu veikalos  ::   ::

----------


## defs

> kā jau teicu 
> man netīk tās skrūves


  Var jau ar svarku metināt ciet  ::

----------


## osscar

Vienīgais labums, ka tēvam no VEF krājumiem palikušas daudz hromētās korpusu skrūves. Izmantoju tās trafu stiprināšanai + vēl mazās barošanas štekerim. Nezinu kur tādas līdzīgas meklēt. Vienīgi latgalītē vai mēbeļu veikalos. Vēl LV veikalos nav mazo skrūvju....grūti atrast kaut to pašu M3. Jā lumīniju sametināsi mājās   ::

----------


## Vikings

> Vienīgais labums, ka tēvam no VEF krājumiem palikušas daudz hromētās korpusu skrūves. Izmantoju tās trafu stiprināšanai + vēl mazās barošanas štekerim. Nezinu kur tādas līdzīgas meklēt. Vienīgi latgalītē vai mēbeļu veikalos. Vēl LV veikalos nav mazo skrūvju....grūti atrast kaut to pašu M3. Jā lumīniju sametināsi mājās


 Ir tādi veikali Trigers un Delve2. Ir pieejamas arī M2 un M2,5 skrūves. Pie tam Delvē var pasūtīt arī specifiskus izstrādājumus pēc standartiem un katalogiem (gan jau Trigerā arī, bet neesmu jautājis). Protams, ne jau dažos gabalos, bet pāris simtus noteikti. Domāju, ka gremdētās skrūves ar seškanti noteikti būs.

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, zināšu turpmāk.Paldies.

----------


## defs

Apsveicu ar to,ka skan! Kasti var arī no dēļiem sanaglot   ::

----------


## osscar

Tā jau ir par to kasti. vainīgais bija šis apvilktais. nezinu, kā es viņu palaidu garām  ::

----------


## Jon

Tu gan liec par sevi brīnīties - iztrūkstot skaļuma pocim, ieeja bija vienkārši gaisā.

----------


## osscar

jā to jau piefiksēju -gribēju poci likt - bet neuzliku pagaidām un par pretestību aizmirsu. tā iet ka pa naktīm lodē...Kā arī paldies jāsaka elektronikas speciem, kuri padalās ar zināšanām un pieredzi !

----------


## Delfins

nu šuntējošais ir vajadzīgs, pat ja ir pocis  :: 
vismaz es kad krāmējos, bez tā labāk mikreni neslēgt piestrāvas.

----------


## defs

Ja jau tam,ko liek klāt ieejā ir zema izejas pretestiba,tad jau nekas.Problēma ir tur,ka kādreiz arī būs ieejas kabelis atštepselets nost.Un tad gan paliek gaisā.

----------


## osscar

Pašlaik intensūvi testēju šamo, pat ieintegrēju kopējā plauktā  ::  . Skan baigi labi un jaudas gana daudz. Pašam gan melnā tranzistornieka skanējums nedaudz labāk tīk , bet nu cita svara kategorija. Protams par resīveri šis skan labāk viennozīmīgi. Tiesa CD pleijieris man tāds krapīgs, bet domājams drīz būs jauns.

----------


## Delfins

pieslēdz vinilu  ::

----------


## osscar

Vinils man nav , un diezin vai būs. (jo tagad jau pašā saknē visa mūzika ir ciparota, ja nu vienīgi vecie oridžinal vinili...vai jaunie mazā metienā...)

----------


## Jon

Tu pareizi saki - ja pirmie CD daudzi bija AAD, tad tagad visi vinila LP ir DDA tipa. Vinils uz griežgaldiņa tikai modes pēc - nostaļģija vizuāla, kādam vēl atmiņā neliela detonācija un specifiski troksnīši...Pure analog (AAA) vinilu vēl spieda apm. līdz 1980. gadam. Tagad tikai sīkas un dārgas "audiofilu" sērijas. Tāpēc savas plašu kolekcijas pārpalikumu ļoti rūpīgi glabāju.

----------


## osscar

Nelieli testa rezultāti:

Aparāts tika 3 dienas kurināts uz nebēdu (cik nu ļauj skandas) .
Secinājumi :

Par skaņu subjektīvi :
Baigi labas augšas un vidi , kā arī basi  atbilstoši. (piemēram resīverim ar STK čipiem augšas un vidi ir baigi plakani ar tām pašām skandām )

Fons ir ļoti minimāls, praktiski nedzirdams;
ieslēdzas bez būkšķa;
izslēdzoties vēl kādu laiku skan, taču rezistorus paralēli kondensatoriem nelikšu - jo izslēdzu arī priekšpastūzi un neskan vairs  :: ;
uzsilst baigi minimāli, kaut gan nespēju novērtēt objektīvi - jo aparāts ir gana jaudīgs -  jaunā 
tipa s-90 ar  8 omiem netur pat uz 50-60%, bet nu korpuss arī ir ar labu ventilāciju.

Augstāk minētā rezultātā varēja mierīgi taisīt uz LM 1875 (20W ) (jo jaudas pietiktu tāpat), kuras skanot vislabāk un dzīvāk, jo nav tās SpiKe aizsardzības un vienkāršāka konstrukcija.
Vispār varētu jau ielikt šo mikreņu vietā 1875 bez izmaiņām konstrukcijā un shēmā, tikai trafi par jaudīgu nedaudz. (Gribētos pašam dzirdēt kā skan LM 1875...tik ārzemju forumos visi tās slavē)

Tā, ka rekomendēju 3875 (56W) kā labi skanošus un gana jaudīgus čipus!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu nebūtu jau par skādi nomērīt izejas jaudu, frekvenču raksturlīkni, kropļojumu procentus u.t.t.  Citādi tikai "tehniski secinājumu"-"Baigi labas augšas un vidi". Tak vajag pamerīt parametrus un atrast, kapec viena mikrenes skan par otru savādak. 
Nu jā, es jau laikam pārāk daudz prasu . Skan tak un labi,kadi tur vēl merijumi  ::  .

----------


## osscar

Labākais mēraparāts - ausis  ::  Bet nu ja kādam ir ar ko nomērīt - es tikai par! Varam paorganizēt kaut kad mērīšanos, paķertu arī traņu ampu līdz, kaut maita smags  ::

----------


## Jon

> jaunā 
> tipa s-90 ar  8 omiem netur pat uz 50-60%


 Nebrauc auzās! Tas nevar būt tāpēc, ka nevar būt. Ja dzirdami kropļojumi, kas liecina par "neturēšanu", tad pirmkārt tas ir pārstūrēts pastiprinātājs, vai sakropļots jau pats signāls ieejā (kas tavā gadījumā maz ticams). Tik tupam skaļrunim kā S-90, pašā laikā ir 300 W pastiprinātājs. Var zvetēt tā, ka wooferim magnēts metas silts, un nekas nerīstās. Neturies spītīgi pretī osciloskopam - uzreiz redzēsi, kas īsti "netur".

----------


## osscar

jā, jau apsveru domu iegādāt pie PC slēdzamu osciologrāfu .... ::  būs kaut kad jāpaņem.

----------


## Jon

Visvienkāršākais risinājums ir daudzfunkciju ģenerators (sine, square, white/pink noise, sweep) > skaņas kartes izeja un otrādi - skaņas kartes ieeja > osciloskopa softs. Audiotehnikai tas ir vairāk par neko, ja vien nav jāpēta, vai pastiprinātājs kaut kur "nezvana", "nemet pūku" uz augstām frekvencēm (kas sevišķi riebīga parādība). Vairs neatceros, kur novilku ģeneratoru (free), bet oscilim crack bija ar tārpu  ::  . Tomēr konservatīvi pieturos pie padomijas mantojuma - veca C1-83 ar lielu ģīmi. Joprojām uzticīgi kalpo. Tagad tādi neko daudz nemaksā - apm. vienā dienā pelnāmu naudiņu.

----------


## osscar

Ar krievu verķiem esmu biku strādājis, taču kaut kā negribas viņus dzīvoklī krāmēt....laukos turēt ar nav jēgas. PC variants šķiet labāks. Jāpapēta mana ārējā skaņu karte. Paldies par padomiem.

----------


## osscar

pamazām esmu izkristalizējis iespējamo lampinieka shēmu - skat pielikumā. detāļu sarakstu +- esmu sagatavojis. Shēma izskatās gana saprotama un vienkārša priekš pirmā DIY lam pinieka. Jāsāk apzināt detaļu cenas +- līdz Z-svētkiem vai jaunajam gadam jāuzstutē augšā.
Patīk ka var pārslēgt režīmus - izejas lampai.
Komentāri, ieteikumi gaidīti.

----------


## ansius

lampu taisngriezis nav vajadzīgs, ja vien negribi tīši čakarēt skaņu (ok, ģitāras kombī man patīk, bet mūzikā nē paldies).

iesaku tomēr negatīvo priekšspriegumu KT88 tomēr ne ar katoda rezistoru veidot, varēsi brīvi pieregulēt shēmu.




> Labākais mēraparāts - ausis  Bet nu ja kādam ir ar ko nomērīt - es tikai par! Varam paorganizēt kaut kad mērīšanos, paķertu arī traņu ampu līdz, kaut maita smags


 ausis ir visdraņķīgākais mērinstruments, neiedomājami subjektīvs, nestabils (atkarīgs pat no tā cik labi esi gulējis, un vai kafiju dzēris), un PSIHOLOĢISKI MANIPULĒJAMS (cilvēks dzird to ko vēlas dzirdēt, nevis to kas ir patiesībā).

----------


## defs

Nu paga,cik šitas watīgs sanāk?

----------


## osscar

10W apmēram ...

----------


## Didzis

Tu esi uz pareiza ceļa  ::  .Par KT88 nezinu, es ņemtu EL34 un tas pats vien sanāktu. Toties EL 34 tu tepat veikalā vari nopirkt un salīdzinoši lētu naudu. Kādas tur detaļas  ::  . Tur tak tikai izejas transformātoru vajag, bet pārejais ir pilnīgi sīkumi. Barošanas trafu vari paņemt gandrīz no jebkura lampu TV. Ja nu dikti gribas kenetronu taisngreizī, tad jāmeklē kāds RRR veca rāčiņa spēka trafs. Es gan neieteiktu saspringt ar kenatronu. Līdzstrava arī Āfrikā ir līdzstrāva un pofig vai to iegūst ar kenatronu, vai ar pusvadītāju diodēm. Kanatronam ir augsta iekšējā pretestība un tāpēc tas rada īpatnējus kropļojumus, kuri dažiem patīk. Smuki gan izskatās uz šasijas spīdošs kenatrons  ::  . Tev mierīgi der arī krievu 5C3S kenatrons. 6N1P vispār nav deficīts. Droseli arī vari paņemt no kāda veca TV, bet to var aizstāt ar elektronisko filtru uz viena tranzistora. 10 mikrofaradu kondensatoru pirmās lampas anodā mierīgi sākumā vari aizstāt ar parastu elektrolītisko kondensaroru, bet vēl labāk ar kādu papīrnieku eļļa. Ja ir izejas trafs, tad tadu stiprekli var salikt pa vienu vakaru. Speciali dzīties pēc kādiem tur vēl HI-END kondensatoriem ir bezjedzīga naudas izsviesana. Vajag vienkārši izmantot kondensatorus ar labiem elektriskajiem parametriem.
Pie 400V anodā nedabūsi 10W. Tad vajag augstāku anodspriegumu. Ja gribās lielu jaudu, tad izejā vajag GM70 lampu.Ja ir interese, tad varu piedāvāt.Man viena kaste ar GM70 stāv.

----------


## osscar

paldies par komentāriem.  max kādi 8 w būs +- domāju. Jā tās GM70 vispār monstri. Nē it kā jauda nav primāra. Jā par to KT aizvietošanu ar EL un vēl dažu jau lasīju. Jā gribas tīru lampinieku  - kā saka, bez smiltīm (silīcija  ::  ) iekšā. Trafus gan laikam ņemšu jaunus smukus, jo gribas lai smuki arī izskatās uz šasijas, jo lampiniekam tak viss ir redzams. Ja krīze protams neizēdīs robu budžetā...
vienu shēmu atradu ātrumā uz GM70 =, ko Didzi iesaki taisīt uz GM70 - ir kāds varbūt variants.
Jo vairāk skatos to GM jo vairāk patīk, kā viņa "skan"" ? Re kur labs verķis izskatās - http://www.dehavillandhifi.com/GM70-CLASSIC.html

----------


## Didzis

Nu uz GM70 var dabūt tādu jaudu A klasē, ka darbini kaut S90  ::  . Cita lieta, ka anodspriegumu vajag virs 1000V  ::   un mani tas bišku attur. 1000V tas jau ir nopietni un vajag pavisam citas klases detaļas un izejas trafu ar kartīgu izolāciju. Diez vai pirmo lampinieku vajag taisīt tādu monstru. Esmu taisījis vientaktnieku uz 6P3S un nekas skan ar pāris vatiem tīri neko. Toties, ja pieķeries nejauši anodspriegumam, tad bišku papurina, bet no 1000V var tā atrauties, ka maz neliksies  ::  .
Var jau protams barošanas trafu pirkt jaunu, bet var uztaisīt vecam trafam smuku metāla kastīti. Kaste darbosies kā ekrāns un i neviens nezinās, ka "lacītim vēderā" parasts TC 170 no vecā rekordiņa  ::  .
Par pusvadītāju neizmantosanu lampiniekā, tā jau tāda reliģija. Tīri no tehniskā viedokļa tam nav pilnīgi nekāda pamata. Elektronisks filtrs ar augstvoltīgu tranzistoru ir daudz efektīvaks par droseli, bet par taisngrieža diodēm vispār nav ko runāt. Bet nu labi, var jau visu uz lampām iztaisīt. Cita lieta, ka krievu 5C3S strādās tik pat labi kā rietumos ražota lampa, bet par daudz mazāku naudu. EL34 ir ļoti plaši izplatīta un muzikantu iemīļota lampa. Ja lampai pareizi piemeklē darba režīmus, tad visas lampas labi skan.

----------


## osscar

Ne jau jaudā ir sāls.  Krievu saitos palasīju , ka GM70  esot problēmas, kamēr iesilst...nav runa apar reliģiju - vnk gribas pilnu komplektu - lampas, traņus, mikrenes  :: ....par kastītēm trafiem esmu domājis , bet baidos , ka nav iemaņas, roku taisnums + instrumenti - lai tādas smuki uztaisītu...jā 1000V ir skarbi, tik daudz negribu. ja ir laba shēma - dod zināt. KT 88 izskatās smukāk par EL  ::

----------


## defs

Mans pirmais pastūzis bija uz 6p14p,nu neko-pieslēdzu pie pārnēsājama radioaparāta un biju laimīgs   ::  /tad vēl mācījos pamatskolā/
Man bija tikai gala pakāpe,kuru pieslēdzu klāt paštaisītai tumbočkai,kura bija 2 gab.4omi 3W papīra platjoslas skaļruņi virkne. Vēlāk gribēju uz 6f5p taisīt,bet tad kaut kā aizrāvos ar tranzistoriem   ::

----------


## Zigis

Lampās jau nav problēmas, var jebko dabūt nedārgi (nu varbūt izņemot B300), dārgākais jau ir trafi, tāpēc jau mana pieredze aprobežojas ar 6p14p un 6n3s ar rādžiņu un krāsaino teļļuku izejniekiem. 
Kādus trafus pirksi? James smuki maksā $200 gab + sūtīšana
http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.p ... 7&hit_cat=

Starp citu pirmās lampas barošanas kondiķim ir liela nozīme, EvoxRifa nav nemaz tik dārgs, lēti un efektīgi šajā vietā ir vecie krievu papīrs eļļā, kādi 2 LS latgalītē. Atšķirība ļoti jūtama, nomainot elektrolītu, pat ar prastajiem transformātoriem.

Nupat apskatīju tavas čipampa bildes DIYaudio  ::

----------


## Jon

> ausis ir visdraņķīgākais mērinstruments, neiedomājami subjektīvs, nestabils (atkarīgs pat no tā cik labi esi gulējis, un vai kafiju dzēris), un PSIHOLOĢISKI MANIPULĒJAMS (cilvēks dzird to ko vēlas dzirdēt, nevis to kas ir patiesībā).


 Sorry, diemžēl Mūziku mēs klausāmies ar šiem "visdraņķīgākajiem" instrumentiem. Un tikai. Tāpēc, ja kāda audiotrakta skanējums (no CD līdz skaļrunim) nenodrošina komfortablu klausīšanos un nesniedz pozitīvas emocijas, ir absolūti pie vienas vietas, ka visādi kropļu mēri, detonometri utt. braši paziņo: under measureable limits...

----------


## Didzis

Patreiz izkristalizējušies divi viedokļi. Viens, ka skaņas kvalitāti var noteikt uz ausi, bet otrs, ka tikai ar mērinstrumentiem. Es uzskatu, ka vajag gan klausīties, gan mērīt. Vajag tak saprast, kapēc kaut tie paši krievu eļļā iemērktie "papīrīši" par pāris latem skan labāk par krutiem elektrolītiem kuri maksā bargu naudu. Viss ir elementāri un saprotami.Barošanas kondensatori tak būtība arī vada caur sevi skaņu, bet elektrolīti skaņu ķēdē vienmēr jāizmanto uzmanīgi. Kondensatoru parametrus var nomerīt tikai ar mēraparātiem. Lampu parametrus arī var nomērīt tikai ar attiecīgu mēraparātu.Bez oscilogrāfa un skaņu ģenerātora vispār ir praktiski neiespējami noregulēt pastiprinatāju. Tai pat laikā, lai dzirdētu kā skan pastiprinātājs, vajag kvalitatīvu akustiku. Ar 1W skaļruni, kurš mētajās uz galda, neko nesapratīsi.
Arguss piedāvā izejas transformātorus.   http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103_1669_1693
Pats neesmu provejis, tā kā neko nepateikšu, bet ja trafs pareizi uztīts, tad viss darbosies.

----------


## osscar

tas jau skaidrs ka trafi ir vissālītākais prieks (pārējo detaļu jau tur salīdzinoši maz). nē 200 baksi liekas padaudz - ja vēl rēķini , ka vajadzēs 2....jātiek līdz galam ar shēmu skaidrībā - tad jau manīs ko sūtīt. Tāpat ātrāk par oktobri diezin vai detaļas pasūtīšu....
Jā DIYAUDIO jauns forums  ::  vakar pārmaiņas pēc atkal čipinieku klausījos līdz 2 naktī- nu ļoti patīkami skan priekš tik vienkārša stiprekļa ! Argusa cipars jau ir paceļamāks.

----------


## Didzis

Transformātoru var pats uztīt un kādu nu sirds vēlās  ::  . Nav tak tur nekādas kosmiskas nanotehnoloģijas. Vajag tikai pacietību un tinamo mašīnīti. Protams, uz profesionāla tinamā darbagalda tas darbiņš vieglāks. Zinu, kur viens profesionāls darbagalds stāv, bet nevaru saprast, vai savākt. Diezgan liels un vietu aizņem. Dizains jau arī no pagajuša gadsimta piecdesmitajiem gadiem un negribas darbnīcā tādu monstru likt.

----------


## ansius

> Zinu, kur viens profesionāls darbagalds stāv, bet nevaru saprast, vai savākt.


 a cik liels tas monstrs?

----------


## osscar

Plāno trafus vairumā tīt   ::  ? Ok ja tīsi - būšu tavs klients   ::

----------


## Didzis

ansius , Tas tinamais ir apmēram tik pat liels kā profesionala krievu šujmašīna. Krāsa arī tā pati  riebīgi zaļā  ::  . Es jau negribu sākt nodarboties ar trafu tīšanu. Vienkārši nejauši uzskrēju vienā pamestā kantorī tam dzelzim virsū un palika žēl, ka nenodod metallūžņos  ::  . Principā es to tinamo mašīnu varu dabūt. Vajadzētu tikai kadu palīgu, kurš palīdz stiept no piektā stāva  ::  .

----------


## Jon

Daži secinājuši, ka vislabākais izejas trafs ir nekāds trafs... Tāpēc jau pastāv OTL ar unikālu lampu 6C33C. Pirms gadiem 30 kāds no maniem draugiem VEFā sameta vienu monobloku eksperimentiem. Aizklātā vērtējumā salīdzinot ar TESLA MONO 130 (4xEL34), tas pēdējam pamatīgi "ielika". Problēma - keramisko lampu paneļu deficīts.
Dziļāk neraku - papētiet paši:
http://www.google.com/search?client=fir ... ogle-Suche
un
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&clie ... =Suche&lr=

----------


## guguce

Tiešām lampinieki bez izejas trafa skan labāk. 
Kropļi ir par kārtu mazāki.

----------


## defs

> Tiešām lampinieki bez izejas trafa skan labāk. 
> Kropļi ir par kārtu mazāki.


 Esmu redzējis shēmu,kur lampas/pentodes/ tiek slēgtas virknē,kur anods un katods abām savienojas,tur ir izeja-caur kondensatoru uz skaļruni.Bet tur toreiz bija rakstīts,ka jābūt skaļrunim ar lielu spoles pretestību un maktens anodspriegums vajadzīgs.

----------


## defs

"A" klases režīmā ar vienu lampu ,kad skaļrunis slegts anoda ķēdē-caur skaņas spoli plūst lidzstrava.Un pie tam nebūs iespejams dabut lielāku jaudu,ka ar trafu.Ne jau velti vairak pastāv shemas uz trafiem.

----------


## ansius

> Principā es to tinamo mašīnu varu dabūt. Vajadzētu tikai kadu palīgu, kurš palīdz stiept no piektā stāva  .


 Nu ja sadomā savākt - zvani, nākšu palīgos i vēl čaļus varētu sarunāt.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Starp citu pirmās lampas barošanas kondiķim ir liela nozīme, EvoxRifa nav nemaz tik dārgs, lēti un efektīgi šajā vietā ir vecie krievu papīrs eļļā, kādi 2 LS latgalītē. Atšķirība ļoti jūtama, nomainot elektrolītu, pat ar prastajiem transformātoriem.


 Ir ienākusies ideja, ka, lai atteiktos no 1 (viena)    ::   kondensatora starp pirmo un otro lampu, ieviest otru barošanas trafu pirmajai lampai.
P.S. Loftin - Vaita shēmu esmu redzējis.

----------


## Didzis

Otru trafu nevajag- nomocīsies to izvietot uz šasijas lai fona nebūtu. Var tam pašam trafam vēl vienu anodsprieguma tinumu uztīt. Vai to verts darīt, gan nezinu. Nevajag tik traki saspringt dēļ tiem kondensātoriem.  Var jau uzlikt krievu papīrnieku par lētām naudiņām un rezultāts būs labāks par jebkuru elektrolītu. Lieli gan tie kondensatori.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir tv rekorda Š serdes trafs ar 80v un 160V  un 200W U veida trafs -jātin
ekranējošu izlolētu foliju starp primāro un sekundaro liekam/ neliekam?
 kvēles tinumam?

----------


## Zigis

> Starp citu pirmās lampas barošanas kondiķim ir liela nozīme, EvoxRifa nav nemaz tik dārgs, lēti un efektīgi šajā vietā ir vecie krievu papīrs eļļā, kādi 2 LS latgalītē. Atšķirība ļoti jūtama, nomainot elektrolītu, pat ar prastajiem transformātoriem.
> 
> 
>  Ir ienākusies ideja, ka, lai atteiktos no 1 (viena)     kondensatora starp pirmo un otro lampu, ieviest otru barošanas trafu pirmajai lampai.
> P.S. Loftin - Vaita shēmu esmu redzējis.


 Nē, es šeit runāju par pirmās lampas BAROŠANAS kondiķi (shēmā 10 mf polypropilene), šeit var krievu papīra kluci ielikt ar labu rezultātu.

Par pārejas kond. starp kaskādēm cits stāsts. Tur ir labs vai nu polipropilēns vai krievu papīrs eļļā К40У-9, bet ne tas klucis МБГО, kurš ir labs tikai barošanā.

Lftin-Vaitam ir divas variācijas - oriģinālais patentā ar lielu izejas lampas katoda rezistoru, kā parasti šuntētu ar lielu elektrolīķi. Dārgāks variants, lai izvairītos no tā elektrolīķa - divi barošanas bloki virknē, katrs savai kaskādei.
Galvenais panākt lai starp pirmās lampas anodu un otrās lampas katodu būtu spriegums, nepieciešamais otrās lampas tīkliņam.

----------


## osscar

Nedaudz pamērīju  savus aparātus:

fons bez signāla uz 10omu slodzes - traņu pastūzim =-71dB; čipampam  =-50db. Tīkla vada iespraušana otrādi nedaudz samazina fona līmeni.Osciologrāfā arī mana , ka čipampam lielāks fona līmenis, būs jāmēģina optimizēt masas , bet uz ausi nav fons baigi dzirdams.

Mērījumi ar 0.3 V ieejas RMS  , vairāk V neliku jo pretestības karst stipri- saliku ekselī datus (uz ausi arī liekas ka čipamapam augšas ir izteiktākas).
Hmm, ko lai vēl lai samēra ? Vēl ir doma traņu pastūzim miera strāvu uz 150mA pieregulēt 100mA vietā, forumos daudzi saka , ka tad labāk skanot šis pastūzis.

----------


## Didzis

50db ir ļoti slikts rādītājs un stipri vajag piestrādāt. Par 150mA dikti šaubos. pie tādām miera strāvām stipreklis var sākt karst. Miera strāvu var ļoti smuki pieregulēt ar osciliķi. Uzgriež ieejā ļoti mazu signālu, tā. ka jau gandrīz trokšņus redz un tad groza miera strāvu. Pie mazas miera strāvas parādās tā sauktais pakāpiens tai vietā kur sinusoīda iet caur nulli. Griež virsū miera strāvu, lai pakāpiens pazustu un bišku vēl pa virsu, tad miera strāva ieregulēta optimāli. Nafig bezjēgā dzenāt stiprekli ar lielu strāvu. No tā skaņa neuzlabosies. Tas tā pat, kā braukt ar autiņu, kuram palielināti tukšgaitas apgriezieni- benzīnu rij vairāk, bet ātrāk neiet  ::  
Frekvenču raksturlīknes jau smukas. 1dB faktiski ir mērijumu kļūda un uz ausi to nu nedzird. Vajag pamērīt parametrus pie maksimālās jaudas, gan jau tad vēl brīnumi parādisies

----------


## osscar

jā -50db ir pašvaki. Man ieejas ekranētais kabelis tur galīgi švaks ir - nopirkšu labāku, pārlodēšu, domāju ka daļēji vaina ir tajā .   Uz max. jaudas neklausos, bet uz kādiem 100W varētu tranzistornieku pamocīt, tikai slodzes pretestībā jāpiemeklē īstā. Jā pieregulējot 100mA vietā 150mA, karst nedaudz vairāk. Tā jau ir AB klase nevis A klase kur traņus kurina baigi  ::  . Patestēšu uz 150mA , tad jau manīs kas un kā. Dīvaini , man likās , ka pirms tam biju miera strāvas uz 100mA  saregulējis , bet tagad ampam iesilstot tukšgaitā vairāk par 76mA neuzrādījās, laikam obkatka pagājusi (4 mēneši)  :: 
Jā, būtu korekti mērīt vēl pāris reizes un rēķināt vidējo (tas par to kļūdu mērījumos) .

----------


## Didzis

Ja gribi nomerīt maksimālo izejas jaudu, tad abi kanāli jadzen uz maksimālo reize. Citādi man nācies redzēt stiprekļus, kuri itkā atdod 250W, bet kā sāk dzenāt abus kanālus, tā labi ja 100W ir. Neviens jau nesaka, ka stipreklis jādzena uz maksimalo, bet uz maksimālās jaudas izpeld visas lažas. Miera strāvu regulē kā es teicu, uz ļoti vāja signala un nelasi muļķības interneta par 150mA. AB klasē jau miera strāvu vajag tikai tik lielu,lai nebūtu tās trepītes, bet tālāk strāvu palielināt ir vienkārši stulbi. Nē, nu ja istabu vajag sildīt, tad i lielāki strāvu var uzgriezt.

----------


## osscar

Tā jau ir. Domāju ka jaudas pietiekoši būs arī pa vienam kanālam dzenot, jo trafs ir ar rezervi. Kā sacīt vismaz atsvaidzināju atmiņā darbības ar mēraparātiem, skalu nolasīšanu ut.t.
Jā, shēmas autora mājas lapā bija tā shēma ar trepīti http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/output.html, bet vairāki lietotāji uzskata , ka nedaudz lielāka strāva dod it kā labāku skaņu, uz ausi protams   ::  . Būs laiks - pamēģināšu pats to trepīti atrast ekrānā.

----------


## Didzis

Pilns internets ar visadām muļķībām un mērijumiem uz ausi  ::  . Ja atradīsi tehniski pamatotu izskaidrojumam, ka pastiprinātājs ar lielāku miera strāvu skan labak pat stiprekli ar mazaku strāvu un būs vēl tehniski mērijumi, tad paskatīsimies. Pagaidām es ticu oscilogrāfam un redzu, ka strāvu palielināt ir plnīgi bezjedzīgi.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tas nevarētu būt saistīts ar barošanas avota jaudas rezervi un sprieguma stabilitāti. Un proti, ja mainās jauda, barošanas spriegums stipreklim ar ļoti mazu  miera strāvu pārejot no maza ieejas signāla uz lielu, izejā papildus pastiprinājumam vēl arī izmaina barošanas spriegumu, kas dod savas korekcijas. Un proti, blakus osciļa skaņas grafikam vajadzētu nolikt otru grafiku - voltmetra režīmu barošanas spriegumam.
http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm     šis MOSFET POWER FOLLOWER vispār skanot uz 17W tērējot 88W nonstopā
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3381&start=45

----------


## osscar

tas ir A klases stipreklis. mans ir AB.  AB klasei pēc definīcijas jābūt ekonomiskākai. pamēģināšu ar oscili papētīt to robežu kad parādās kropļojumi dēļ mazas miera strāvas. Vienīgi kādas 15 min ampam jāpadarbojas tukšgaitā, citādi baigi peld tie mērījumi. domāju ka, barošanas spriegums tur lielu lomu nespēlē, jo īpaši manā gadījumā, kad trafs ir 600W jaudu un Barošana ir par 3-4V augstāka, kā standartā. Līdz ar to miera strāva varētu būt biku mazāka vajadzīga nekā autora noteiktie 100mA lai nebūtu kropļojumi. papētīšu ar oscili un tad jau painformēšu.

----------


## Didzis

Ja miera strāva liela un silst traņi. tad protams parametri peldēs. Parasti vienu mērijumu izdara aukstam stipreklim, tad riktīgi padzenā un atkalmēra un regulē. Tad visu tdzesē un atkal mēra.

----------


## defs

> Vai tas nevarētu būt saistīts ar barošanas avota jaudas rezervi un sprieguma stabilitāti. Un proti, ja mainās jauda, barošanas spriegums stipreklim ar ļoti mazu  miera strāvu pārejot no maza ieejas signāla uz lielu, izejā papildus pastiprinājumam vēl arī izmaina barošanas spriegumu, kas dod savas korekcijas. Un proti, blakus osciļa skaņas grafikam vajadzētu nolikt otru grafiku - voltmetra režīmu barošanas spriegumam.
> http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm     šis MOSFET POWER FOLLOWER vispār skanot uz 17W tērējot 88W nonstopā
> http://elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3381&start=45


  Barošanas bokam ar miera strāvu nebus sakara.Drīzāk baroklim darīšana ar maksimālo jaudu.Miera strāva vispār ir vajadzīga tāpēc,lai tranzistori būtu minimali atvērti,kad pastūzis ieslēgts.Ja miera strāva ir par mazu,tad tranzistorus sak atvērt tikai ieejas signals,tad uz mazām jaudām pat ar ausi saklausami kropļojumi,ko šeit par "trepiti" sauc.Par lielo miera strāvu izteicās jau Didzis.

----------


## osscar

šodien biku paplosījos  ::   novērsu čipampa fonu, vaina bija nepareizā zemējuma izveidē. Man bija signāla masa pielodēta pie ieejas RCA masas un vads bija savīts kopā ar izejas masu, tā arī bija kļuda. Atdalīju vadus un signāla masu pielodēju pa taisno tajā galā kur ekranētais vads pienāk pie čipa un nevis pie RCA. Man jau uzreiz likās , kā līki biju sataisījis. tagad ir baigais klusums ap -75 db, cik samērīju. Uz ausi vispār vairs nav dzirdams.  Pie reizes ieliku ieejā 1uF wima līdzstrāvu bloķējošo polipropilēna kondensatoru, pēc ekspertu ieteikumiem.

Paralēli tam visam iesāku vākt pasīvo skaļuma regulatoru - ieeju / izeju komutatoru - lai nebūtu starp pastūžiem jāpārslēdzas. Doma tāda - būs rotācijas slēdzis/pocis  ar 23 pozīcijām (pasūtīts jau ebajā gatavā veidā ar visām pretestībām pa 20usd) + divi slēdži, viens lai pārslēgtu ieejas - radio/cd otrs lai izejas komutētu - pastūzis A/ pastūzis B.

Bija doma ustaisīt uz foto rezistoriem - kad ar poci maini pretestību, mainās led spožums, attiecīgi pretestība un skaļums, bet negribējās vēl vienu verķi ar barošanu. 

http://www.diyaudioprojects.com/Soli...ve-Attenuator/ tādu tipa, bet nu būs pasīvais.

----------


## ansius

> Bija doma ustaisīt uz foto rezistoriem - kad ar poci maini pretestību, mainās led spožums, attiecīgi pretestība un skaļums, bet negribējās vēl vienu verķi ar barošanu.


 ieeju slēgšana ar šādu metodi ir laba doma, jo pārslēgšanās notiek "mīksti" fotorezistora aiztures dēļ, taču skaļumu regulēt tik vienkārši nesanāks viss, jo nedz fotorezistoram ir lineāra līkne attiecībā pret gaismu, nedz LED ir iespējams tā vienkārši spožumu regulēt. vienīgais korektais veids būt LED darināt ar impulsa platuma modulāciju (PWM), protams ar pietiekamu augstu frekvenci, lai tas neietekmētu skaņu un vidējo līmeni izvilktu fotorezistora aizture.

Man gadījās trāpīties pa ceļam kad meta ārā vecu siemens telefona centrāli un es savācu tās plates, nu savi pārsimts mazu komutācjas relejiņu, ir doma uztaisiit kaadu sleedzu sisteemu 5.1 sisteemaam

----------


## guguce

Kaut kur bija shēma ar optronu, kur iekšā lampiņa. 
Tad nevajag neko modulēt.

----------


## osscar

tak darbojs ar tiem opto devaisiem kā viņus tur pareizi sauc  latviski.....re ku tak linkā džeki raksta , ka viss šancē. es arī forumos palasījos, tur pat var un vajag pēc parametriem vienādus dos devaisus pasūtīt. Nav ko izdomāt ameriku. Bet nu kāda starpība - pats tādu netaisīšu. Jā ar PWM arī var darbināt - autors raksta, bet arī "parastā" metode strādā  ::

----------


## Delfins

a interesanti vispār.. var pat DAC izmantot, ja grib digitālo remote.. bet sirdī būs īstākais ANALOG signāls.. tas nekas ka būs pa soļiem, toties signāls neies cauri digi-devaisiem un nebojāsies.

Mh...

----------


## ansius

strādā, tikai kā? mani kaut kaa ne visai saista ja pocis ir nelineārs vai nav tiešam logaritmisks.

----------


## Delfins

nu a vai tad jabut linears? taks LOG ir daudz labaks pastuziem.

----------


## Zigis

> strādā, tikai kā? mani kaut kaa ne visai saista ja pocis ir nelineārs vai nav tiešam logaritmisks.


 Man jau liekas svarīgāk lai nebūtu disbalanss starp kanāliem, ar ko logaritmiskie grēko, sevišķi sākuma galā.

----------


## Didzis

Manuprāt jūs sakat braukt auzas. Nu nav neviens te uzbūvētais pastiprinātājs tādas klases, lai vajadzetu ieejā likt nez kādus tur super-truper počus vai sledžus. Ieliec ieesjā skaļumam klasisku logaritmiski potenciometru un nečakarē bobi. Tas, ka caur potenciometru nedrīkst laist skaņu, ir kārtējie audiofīlu murgi. Paši nemāk inženieriski  pareizi uzkonstruēt shēmas, saliek kondensatorus ar mazām kapacitātēm ap poci , tā izveido RC skaņu koreģējošas shēmas un tad pilnu internetu pieraksta, ka potenciometrs skaņu bojā  ::  . Da kā pasīva pretestība var skaņu bojāt? Da nu muļķības visas tās ir. Krievu laikos vienkārši nebija kvalitatīvu potenciometru un tāpēc, kaut tai pašā Brigā, izmantoja slēdzi ar daudzām pozīcijām. Tas nav slikts variants, jo var uztaisīt jebkura nomināla" potenciometru". Visādi optroni un citas muļķības nu točna nav vajadzīgas pastiprinātājam  ::  .

----------


## osscar

Es jau likšu diskrēto poci  ::  viņš e-bajā maksā tik pat cik ALPS logaritmiskais pocis.....esmu pieradis pie šī  diskrētā ko pašlaik darbinu uz RRR priekšpastūža - laba manta !

----------


## osscar

Izdevās vakar samazināt praktiski līdz nullei līdzspriegumu čipampa izejā (bija ap 70mV)uzstādot datasheet paredzēto optional Ci kondensatoru (risnājumu sameklēju ar google  ::  )  - pēc formulas zemo frekvenču "nogriešanai" F=1/2*Pi*R*C; uzliku 47mf jo man pretestība ir 680omi  1 K  vietā. Kādu tas ietekmi atstāj uz skaņu - grūti teikt, ar ausi nedzird, bet testa pēc biju ielodējis 10uf koni - baigais vājinājums bija uz 20Hz (mērīju un skatījos oscilī) ....

----------


## Delfins

cik mana saprašana tautas vārdiem - tā ir atgriezeniskā saite un kondiķis dabiski ir enerģijas uzkrājējs un attiecīgi zemajām frekvencēm vajag lielāku kapacitāti, kas ilgāk turēs tajā saitē pastiprinājumu

----------


## osscar

Nu jā, bet man tikai pašam nācās visu atkost, kā nekā pirmais mans čipinieks  ::  pie 0.3 V ieejā starpība izejā pie 20Hz  : 5V ar 10uF un 11V ar 47uF.
Viss , kasti saskrūvēju - vairs vaļā netaisīšu  ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

C1 atgriezeniskajā saitē ir elementārs sprieguma dalītājs pa maiņštrāvu. Jo kapacitāte mazāka, jo vairāk zemo frekvenču signāla tiek cauri atgriezeniskajai saitei un attiecīgi mainās frekvenču raksturlīkme. Ja C1 ietekmēja izejas līdzspriegumu, tad konkrētais kondensātors ir bijis vienkārši konkrēts sū** un tam bija liela noplūdes strāva. Šajā gadījumā C1 sēdināja atgriezenisko saiti pa līdzstrāvu.

----------


## osscar

Pirms tam viņa nebija. Minimālajos risinājumos - arī oriģinālajā gaincardā viņš nav, datasheetā - optional component. Bet tad laikam čipi jāatlasa. Man bez viņa bija līdzspriegums paliels izejā....

----------


## WildGun

Didzi, liekas, ka Oskars īsti nesaprot atgriezeniskās saites ee..... būtību. Šodien esmu stipri slinks, lai izplūstu garos rakstos. Taču domāju, ka cilvim vajadzētu palasīties ne tikai par ČipAmpiem, bet arī par OpAmpiem. Ja Tev ir pacietība - paskaidro cilvēkam, lūdzu !!!!!

----------


## osscar

nevajag te spriedelēt un tēlot pārgudro, par feedback  zinu un par Ci datasheetā zinu (lai būtu nulle izejā bez signāla ieejā + ZF "nogriešana"), bet šeit runāju par dažādām pielietojuma shēmām, kad ārējo detaļu skaita samazināšana noved pie problēmām. Acīmredzot izvēlējos nepareizo shēmu  sākumā, tāpēc nācās veikt modifikācijas.

----------


## WildGun

Ko tad es..... Es jau neko.....  ::

----------


## osscar

es centos uzbūvēt oriģināla klonu - as it is - minimāls detaļu skaits, bet beigās nācās pievienot papildus elementu, jo man nepatika 70mV izejā....tāda doma.  ::  Labi miers, ceru , ka rīt Elfa piegādās manu Hammond kastīti un varēšu pasīvo skaļuma regulator savāk  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Iesāku savu  skaļuma regulatoru/ ieeju pārslēdzēju - Pašlaik ņemos ar dizainu, kaut kā man tā kastīte patīk labāk bez tā plastmasas rāmīša, tikai , kā var manīt, skrūves par garu. būs jāapzāģē......Vēl jāsagaida pocis no ebay - cerams šonedēļ būs...

ar rāmi


Bez:

----------


## Vads

Njā, ir labak bez!  :: 
Visu lieko ārā  ::

----------


## defs

Augstak ieliktaja shemā jau ir pats minimums.Jo švakaka mikrene,jo visādi citi elementi jalodē ārpusē.

----------


## osscar

nu to jau es pats sapratu par tām mikrenēm  ::  Viss ir  tagad kā nākas!

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Iesāku savu  skaļuma regulatoru/ ieeju pārslēdzēju - Pašlaik ņemos ar dizainu, kaut kā man tā kastīte patīk labāk bez tā plastmasas rāmīša, tikai , kā var manīt, skrūves par garu.


 Ja vēl izzāģē priekšējo panelīti 5mm biezumā...!

----------


## guguce

Ci tiešām ar līdzstrāvu izejā nav nekāda sakara.

----------


## osscar

Bez Ci =-70mV izejā, ar Ci = 1mV +- ....

----------


## ansius

> Ci tiešām ar līdzstrāvu izejā nav nekāda sakara.


 citēju no datasheet: *Ci Feedback capacitor. Ensures unity gain at DC. Also a low frequency pole (highpass roll-off) at: fc = 1/(2π Ri Ci). un latviski: *Ci - saites kondensators. Nodrošina 1x pastiprinājumu līdzstrāvai, arī zemo frekvenču filtrs (atstājot augšējās)

nevaig stāstīt muļķības, ja pat datasheet nevar izlasīt. Tā rrodas visi audiofīlu murgi. Kaut vai to ka manis pašbrūvējums var skanēt labaak par datasheet sheemu. domaaju tie kas uzkonstruēja mikroshēmu zin kā viņu lietots VISLABĀK!!!

----------


## osscar

http://www.sakurasystems.com/products/47amp.html

mans bija taisīts kā klons šim nevis brūvējums  ::  šim nebija Ci paredzēts.+ biku mazāki nomināli rezistoriem nekā datašeetā + lielāks nomināls Zobel networkam izejā  -10R + 0.1 Uf.

----------


## M_J

Dotajā shēmā ar kondensatoru pastiprinātāja diferenciālās ieejas nobīdes spriegums (offset voltage) tiek pastiprināts 1 reizi, bez kondensatora 20 reizes, kas arī ir izejā nomērītais līdzspriegums. Tas "offset voltage" ir lieta, ko ražotāji cenšas nodrošināt pēc iespējas mazāku, nu bet ne vienmēr sanāk perfekti. Iznāk, ka Taviem čipiem tas ir 70/20=3.5mV. Jāapskatās datašītā, kādu lielumu ir minējis ražotājs.

----------


## osscar

Padarbojos pie pasīva skaļuma regulatora/ieeju/izeju pārslēdzēja, ieliku slēdzīšus:

dabā protams tas viss ir 2x mazāks, kā bildē...

ieliku priekšējos in/out pārslēdzējus. Doma tāda - in: CD/Radio - OUT/ AMP1 un AMP2 .
Vēl tikai pocis jāsagaida.....
Daļēji iespaidojos (par tumbleriem) no Jon DIY mērgalda - ja tā var izteikties - viņam bij tāds stilīgs verķis - kurā tu saspraud ģeneratoru, oscili un tad ar tumbleriem pieslēdz/atslēdz ieejas, izejas, slodzi. Bet labi bija uztaisīts jau krievu laikā ar visiem iegravētajiem uzrakstiem angliski ... Riktīgi kvalitatīvi. Pats redzēju dzīvajā.

Un čipampu liekat mierā  ::  skan tagad  fonā, baigi labi skan  :: . Kā jau teicu, uz ausi Ci ielodēšana nekādas dzirdamas izmaiņas nav ieviesusi. Kā jau minēju jo mazāks konis (uF) - jo lielāks zemo frekvenču diapazona vājinājums...Vēl varu piebilst, ka konkrētais amps ar apm.34V pie slodzes  uz 8omi, klausoties sakarīgā skaļumā, vispār praktiski nekarst...

----------


## Vads

Kādus LED tu izmantoji šijā montāžā (cik liela sprieguma)?

----------


## osscar

LEDi ir uz 220V - ar iebūvēto peretestību  ::   Man patīk indikatoru likt uz 220V pirms trafa. Var likt arī pēc....šitie ir no tā lielā elfas kataloga, mājas lapā laikam viņi nav. d=8mm. flat type. 220V white.

----------


## osscar

Pabeidzu savi skaļuma regulatoru.  Pocis - diskrētais no Honkongas ar SMD pretestībām , varēja gan būt ar lielajām...bet nu labi...
dažas bildes:







darbībā :

----------


## Slowmo

Kas tālāk?

----------


## osscar

lampinieks ja pavilkšu budžetu....dažas detaļas ja uzsūtītas...

----------


## Vads

Kompakti un eleganti  ::

----------


## osscar

tas nav kompakti, zinu ka citi vīri pamanās šādā kastītē čipampu savākt  ::   ::

----------


## Vads

Nu ari taisnība...   ::

----------


## Zigis

Oskar, kā strādā jaunais verķis? Vai nav par stingru slēgšanās? Priekš skļuma , protams.
Man ir nopirkts tāds pats slēdzis tikai ar 4 līmeņiem, pagaidām neko vēl neesmu uztaisījis, pieskrūvēju 40mm pogu, tik un tā slēdzas pārāk stingri, vismaz salīdzinot ar Rādiotehnikas 001 preampu, tur arī diskrētais. Visādu DACTu nav pie rokas, ko salīdzināt  :: 

Izjaucu to verķi (divas garās skŗūves), tanī baltajā štuntā divās ligzdās atsperes, diezgan cietas, spiež uz divām gultņu lodītēm. nomainīju uz vājākām atsperītēm, kas mājās bija, tagad biški par vāju, nefiksējas precīzi. Domāju var atrast optimālāku kompronmisu. 

Nemēģināju, bet liekas lodīšu pildspalvas atsperes diametrs varētu derēt. 
Ja to dari, savlaicīgi sagādā kādu labu biezu smērvielu (tipa vazelīns, labāk biezāku), tur vieta ir, bet iekšā samērā sauss.

Kā jau ķīniešiem parasti - manta superīga, tikai jāsalabo un jāpārtais a pirms lietošanas.

----------


## osscar

Aparāts pilda funkcijas baigi labi, 50K ir tieši laikā  ::  Jā pocis ir "stngrāks" par RRR UP 001 priekšpastūža pocim. Man tas liekas biku par vaļīgu, šis stingrais patīk, piedevām kloķa diametrs ir gandrīz 4cm -līdz ar to griežas labi, ja mazs puļķītis -tad būtu grūti pārslēgt  :: . Nekas nečirkst, strādā labi. Par skaņas kvalitāti-- vienīgā dzirdamā atšķirība - samazinājies fons, jo RRR priekšpastūzis tomēr minimālu fonu radīja.

----------


## osscar

Labi, iemetīšu te ar savu jauno darbiņu - F5 Lauktranzistoru pastūzis no Nelson Pass (first watt F5). Strādā A vai AB klases robežās - miera strāva pēc papīriem 1,3A, bet var griezt vairāk ja radiatora izmērs ļauj    ::  

Pagaidām tikai Barokļa plate ar 2x60 000uf + plates + radiatori. Lodēšu detaļas šovakar rītvakar domājams, jeb arī ķeršos pie radiatoru slīpēšanas/krāsošanas darbiem.





tāds varētu izskatīties:

----------


## Vads

Pie kādiem skaļruņiem / akustiskās sistēmas parasti slēdz savus entos izstrādājumus?  :: 
Un ar ko taisi izskaka skices /rasējumus?   ::

----------


## osscar

fiksās skices ar google sketchup bezmaksas versiju. elementāri un ātri mērogā var visu sazīmēt. Pārsvarā pie rrr ražojumiem (jaunajiem - ala s30 un s90). Kaut kad jau būs jaunas akustikas jānopērk - skatos Giantiem laba cena tagad....jāskatās kā krīze virzīsies, tad jādomā ņemt vai nē  ::

----------


## osscar

Salodēju praktiski visas detaļas uz PCB topošajam verķim. Tagad jāķeras pie metāla darbiem... ::

----------


## osscar

Neliels papildinājums,

korpuss sāk iegūt formas....darbi turpinās.

----------


## osscar

Korpuss sāk iegūt izskatu:



Barokļa detaļas un atsevišķa šasija baroklim, nevaru salodēt jo trūkst viens kondensators  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Cik pastūzis ir jaudīgs?
Un kur tu pērc tos zilos (metal film ?) rezistorus? Dzirdeju, ka priekš audio esot labi...

----------


## osscar

Nav pārāk jaudīgs - apmēram max 50W uz 4 omi. A klase , kā nekā. Tur jauda nav galvenais. Rezistori man bija no digikeya daži + daži no elfas. Bet citur jau ar var dabūt tos metāl filmas ar 1% pielaidi.

----------


## habitbraker

A klasei 50 W ?   ::  
Tie divi izejas tranji (cik bildites redzeju) neizkusīs?? 
Cik tev baroklis stiprs? Vismaz es savu 20 W A klases projektu atliku uz kadu laiku- biju jau sapircis tranjus, bet zel pirkt 5x stipraku barokli (200 W min Stereo). Izdomaju taisīsu 60 W ampu (Rod Elliot P3A, AB klase). Ta biski izplāpajos  ::

----------


## osscar

Šitam minimums ko rekomendē ir 400W. Bet tādu nevarēju iekš LV dabūt -lētāk bija te 600W nopirkt vai arī 300W, ar ko būtu par maz ja izmantotu 4 omu skandas. Šis stipreklis velk arī 2 omu un pat 1 omu slodzi, tikai patērēs tad 10A  ::  Trafs arī bija puse no izmaksām. Radiatorus dabūju lietotus, ceru ka pietiks izmērs un baigi nekarsīs. Alumīniju arī sarunāju lai izgriež. Tā ka izmaksas salīdzinoši zemas - apmēram 30 reiz mazāk kā maksā gatavs verķis pie Nelson Pass.

----------


## Vads

Bet ja nav noslēpums, cik tad nopiķoji par detaļām?   ::

----------


## osscar

nezinu  - tad jāpaskatās rēķini  ::   ::  domāju viss projekts kopā uz 115-130Ls pavilks. Parasti visdārgākais ir - trafs, radiatori ( ja vajag lielus) + kaste. Trafs : 50Ls, radiatori 10, alumīnijs kādi 15 Ls+ kondensatori vēl 15 Ls. traņi ap 10Ls laikam, bija + vēl sīkumi. nu tā apmēram.

----------


## juris90

trafs 50ls? cik tad vinjam watu? 200watigs maksa kaut kur pie 20ls. tad tev jabut kadam 0,5kw

----------


## osscar

es tak rakstīju ka man vajadzēja 400W bet tāds LV nebija pieejams, savukārt 500W maksāja dārgāk kā 600W- tāpēc paņēmu 600W- ar rezervi un varbūt kaut kur citur pēc tam izmantošu.

----------


## guguce

Ja uz viena sāna liek vairāk kā 200W, tad šitam
prasās pēc ventilatora. Bet ja A klasē un 
siltā vietā, tad vēlāk izstāsti, cik dziesmas paiet 
līdz olas var cept (joks)   ::

----------


## osscar

Nē 200W nebūs uz sānu- dīkstāvē ap 50 - 70 W atkarībā no miera strāvas.....

----------


## juris90

> es tak rakstīju ka man vajadzēja 400W bet tāds LV nebija pieejams, savukārt 500W maksāja dārgāk kā 600W- tāpēc paņēmu 600W- ar rezervi un varbūt kaut kur citur pēc tam izmantošu.


 nē nu ja 600wati tad jau cita lieta, a jautajums tev tad bus tad: a kapēc tu neizmanto psrs transformatorus sanaktu uz pusi lētāk. vienigi vinji ir lielāki un dūc skaļāk, bet ta jau nav ne vainas vinjiem.

----------


## osscar

Nevar atrast trafus ar atbilstošiem parametriem - volti, A . Man patīk krievu tie zaļie  ::  daži ir tādi. Bet uz 12 V un 36V, ar vienu darbinu 36V lodāmuru. Šis ir poļu trafs. Nav nekāds baigi labais bet būs ok. domājams. Pašlaik darbojos ar alumīnija slīpēšanu - korpusam.

----------


## R3naro

Nu pastāvēja jau cits variants..es kāreiz tirgoju divus 250W trafus,tikai sekundārais pašam būtu jāuztin..

----------


## osscar

Trafu tīšana nav mana stiprā puse. Nedomāju , ka pats varētu uztīt tik labu trafu kā rūpnieciski ražotie.

----------


## R3naro

Nekas traks tur nav ar to tīšanu.Vajag tikai vadu un pacietību.Protams,ka kā rūpnīcā neuztīsi,bet liela starpība nebūs..vabūt nedaudz skaļāk dūks,bet ja klausās mūziku tad to nedzird.

----------


## osscar

bet ja vakarā klusi klausās, tad gan dzirdēsi. Es neesmu baigais skaļās mūzikas fans. Man traucētu dūkšana/sīkšana.

----------


## R3naro

Pirmo trafu ko uztinu var dzirdēt tikai tad,ja pieliek ausi pie pastūža kastes.Domāju,ka moš varētu dzirdēt,ja pastūzis atrodas tuvu galvai,ausīm,bet ja stāv kaut kur tālāk nolikts,tad to nedzirdēsi.
Nu,bet tas tā..esi jau nopircis,tad tik uz priekšu..būvē augšā..

----------


## defs

Trafu var nolakot,kaut kur iebazt ieksā un piesūcināt,tad izžāveēt-nekas nedūks.Tikai grūti būs kādreiz izjaukt. Vislabāk kaut kur nopirkt /piemēram Latgalītē/ jau tādu,kam primārais uztīts.\sekundāro tin pēc vajadzības.

----------


## R3naro

> Trafu var nolakot,kaut kur iebazt ieksā un piesūcināt,tad izžāveēt-nekas nedūks.Tikai grūti būs kādreiz izjaukt. Vislabāk kaut kur nopirkt /piemēram Latgalītē/ jau tādu,kam primārais uztīts.\sekundāro tin pēc vajadzības.


 Manējie ir ar orģināli sekundāro tinumu.To tik notin nost un tin virsū ko vēlies.Es pats daru tā..sveci pa uztītiem vijumiem paberzē un tad tik jāpasilda,lai sakūst..

----------


## osscar

Tie lielie trafi labi arī silst pie slodzes, tā ka iekšā nopakot galīgi nedrīkst. Tie poļu trafi arī mēdz dūkt nedaudz, protams kastei arī vēlamas gumijas kājiņas. Un trafam gumijas blīve, lai nepārnes vibrāciju uz korpusu.Tas tā daži mani novērojumi...

----------


## osscar

Nedaudz padarbojos pie aizmugures paneļa:

----------


## juris90

> Pirmo trafu ko uztinu var dzirdēt tikai tad,ja pieliek ausi pie pastūža kastes.Domāju,ka moš varētu dzirdēt,ja pastūzis atrodas tuvu galvai,ausīm,bet ja stāv kaut kur tālāk nolikts,tad to nedzirdēsi.
> Nu,bet tas tā..esi jau nopircis,tad tik uz priekšu..būvē augšā..


 principā ja vel izmanto piespiedu dzesi tad ari dūcošs transformators nau traucēklis.

----------


## osscar

Nu tad jau drīz redzēšu dūks vai nē konkrētais trafs. Es esmu aktīvo dzesēšanas sistēmu pretinieks mājas ampiem. Nu labi ja vēl ir devējs , kurš nosaka kad ieslēgties...
Par ampu:

progress virzās:
pielaikots trafs un baroklis. Noslīpēti jau priekšējais un aizmugurējais panelis, kuri vairs netiks izjaukti. Tā teikt ir jau gatavi. atliek ķerties pie radiatoru sagatavošanas un iekšējo vadu montāžas. 

stilīgais lietotais štekeris no latgalītes ar visu metāla rāmi (vēl nenopulēts bet pēdējā bildē jau spīd un laistās)

----------


## habitbraker

Es nebūtu licis to fuse turētāju, bet nu gaumes lieta...

----------


## ansius

es liktu ko šādu: https://www.distrelec.com/ishopWebFront ... /is/1.html
ir arī ar drošinātāju iekšā, tik uz reiz nevarēju atrast.

----------


## osscar

Jā, es ar pēc tam padomāju ka varēja nelikt, bet bija jau caurums izurbts  ::   ::  Nu smuks tas štekeris ar rāmīti.

----------


## osscar

Gribējās man tādu vecmodīgu....nu tāpat jau to aizmuguri ikdienā neskatās. lai paliek kā ir.

----------


## osscar

Padarbojos vēl ar korpusu....tāda sajūta , ka tā slīpēšana notiks mūžīgi.....gribas ātrāk pie montāžas ķerties..

----------


## Ambed

varbut varetu ielikt kadu tuvplāna bildi kur redzami izejas konektori? kur tādus var iegādāties?

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3832

šitie ior no ebaya. Latgalītē ir konkrēti krāmi - salūza...

----------


## osscar

Praktiski savākts, jāpielodē tik ieejas,izejas un barošanas + un - ...tuvākās dienas laikā jāpiešķiļ domājams...

----------


## marizo

Skaisti. Man arī patīk šāda veida minimālisma korpusi.  :: 
Vēl kaut ko iekšā taisies likt, vai kādu citu apsvērumu dēļ taisīji tik platu korpusu ar brīvām vietām sānos?

----------


## Jon

Sen vairs mūsu saimniecībās nav viens vienīgs rīks goda vietā uz atsevišķas tumbiņas un ar mežģīņu sedziņu apsegts... Tāpēc kaitināja Padomijas u.c. aparāti visvisādos nestandarta korpusos. Vislabāk pieturēties pie 19" rack standarta mēriem un variēt pēc vajadzības tikai augstumu (parasti 1 - 4 u). Šajā konstrukcijā siltums (diemžēl) aiziet ne tikai no ribainās radiatora puses; tāpēc labi vien ir, ka tāds "plašums".

----------


## osscar

Vadi salodēti. Jā man arī patīk standarta izmēra kaste.

----------


## habitbraker

Izskatās jau eleganti!! Cik sver kopā ?
Kad tad šķilsi klāt?

----------


## osscar

Rit laikam, jāsavāc lampas testeris. jānotestē baroklis. tad kanāli. nezinu ap kādi 10 kg +-

----------


## osscar

Vakar piešķīlu pastūzi. Izmantoju spuldzi testam. Vispirms barokli notestēju - pēc tam abus kanālus. Ar oscili paskatījos signālu formu.šodien ieregulēšu miera strāvu un tad jau skaņas testi!

----------


## Vads

Varbūt vari apgaismot par to miera strāvu, jo par to man galīgi nav izpratnes?

----------


## osscar

Miera strāva , strāva kura nepieciešama lai Izejas pakāpes tranis būtu "darba" stāvoklī ja tā var teikt.Tas tā īsi un vienkārši. 

Ieejas kaskādes traņi jau parasti ir A klases režīmā, jo viņi patērē maz. Bet izejniekus AB klases ampiem tur uz kādi 50 -100mA . A klasei attiecīgi 1 A vai vairāk. Tas nozīmē ka pastūzis siltst nejēgā neko nedarot. AB klase silts mazāk dīkstāvē jo  izejas traņu miera strāva ir neliela.
Šim 2 taktu A klases pastūzim paredzēta miera strāva 1.3 A , bet nezinu vai man izdosies tādu atstāt, ir aizdomas , ka radiatori ir nedaudz par mazu. Varbūt nāksies samazināt uz 1,2 vai 1,1 A. Vakarā padarbošos, tad redzēs kā ir ar temperatūru. Uz tausti esot tā - ja 5 sek. var noturēt pirkstu pie radiatora - ir ok.

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/bias_e.html te var palasīties angliski.

----------


## osscar

Amps piešķilts un skan (ja salīdzina ar to centru) . pagaidām gan testa režīmā ar mp3 + Mūzikas centra skandas. Bildē sinusoīda uz 32 000Hz. Vairāk mans ģenģeris neizdod un kvadrātveida vēl līkāku izdod  :: . Fons - o.2 mV . Temperatūras ar IR termometru pēc 3h - tilti - pāri 4o grādi, lielie radiatori ap 45, mazie ap 60. Trafs biku pāri 30. Vajadzēs silikonu uz mica + smēre mainīt. miera strāva ap 1,17 - 1,2 A . Nevaru sagaidīt kad pieslēgšu pie lielākām skandām un CD.

----------


## osscar

Uzlikts augšējais vāks, tās skrūves no kompja tiks nomainītas pret citām, pašlaik neatradu tādas pa rokai kuras patiktu...rit apskatīšos

Biku daži caurumi vākā šķībi...bet varbūt visu jāsaurbj, tad nemanīs  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Kas tālāk? D klase?  ::

----------


## Didzis

D klases pastiprinātāji "neskan" un der tikai priekš megafoniem  ::  . Nē, nu bļāvienu jau no D klases pastiprinātāja var dabūt, bet kā mājas pastiprinātājs priekš kvalitatīvas mūzikas klausīšanās tas neder.

----------


## Slowmo

Tas nekas. Kā kolekcijas objektu jau var taisīt  ::

----------


## osscar

Nē, pēc D klases nealkstu, kau iespējams kādreiz gribēsies mazu jaudīgu ampu savākt. Pretstatā šai Smagajai , karstajai , bet nelietderīgajai A klasei   ::  . Bet skaņa ir laba - atliek piekrist autoram -
Conclusion
So there we have it.
Nice little amplifier without too many parts.
It sounds great.
Copyright 2008 Nelson Pass

Drīzāk gribētu turpināt lampinieku, bet jāskatās, kas ar krīzi būs tālāk. Pats tikai savus izstrādājumus arī klausos, nevis plauktā krauju!

----------


## normundss

Apsveicu ar superīga projekta veiksmīgu nobeigšanu! 
Es arī ar kāru aci skatos uz kaut ko līdzīgu, vai nu kādu First Watt, vai John Broskie dizaina Moskido, vai arī Broskie Aikido ieejas kaskādi ar Pass F4 galu.    Labākajā gadījumā gan es šo projektu varētu uzsākt ap pavasari.  Pašlaik nodarbojos ar Aikido priekšpastiprinātāja vākšanu, jāmēģina sevi piespiest neuzsākt divus projektus vienlaicīgi, jo tad tiem ir tendence netikt pabeigtiem   ::  

Vai ar Tevi būtu iespējams sarunāt kopīgi paklausīties jauno F5 manā sistēmā?  Gribētos dzirdēt F5 "balsi" dzīvajā.  Tev savukārt varbūt būs interesanti dzirdēt kā tas skan ar kaut ko drusku labāku kā Radiotehnikas ražojumi.   ::

----------


## osscar

To noteikti varam sarunāt!

----------


## osscar

Nu jau kādu laiku tiek ikdienā lietots F5. Atsauksmes - Jauda ir pilnīgi pietiekoša ikdienai. nav nekāds ballīšu amps. Karst baigi, bet aukstajās dienās ir ok, mazāk apkure jāgriež  ::  
Skaņa salīdzinot ar maniem pārējiem ampiem (drillējot tos pašus diskus diendienā uz vienādas aparatūras):
Skan dzidrāk, tīrāk, kā AB klases amps uz traņiem. Es pat ar savu nemuzikālo dzirdi to sajūtu :  ::  . Un nav tik traki pārspīlētas augšas kā čipiniekam uz LM3875.Tam apakšas biku samazinās par pāris db ejot uz leju, to jau mērīju vienreiz, tāpēc - loģiski augšas, visi izteiktāki.Basi pilnīgi apmierinoši F5. Vispār mērot izejas līmeni pie dažādām F - tas ir praktiski nemainīgs. Tāpat kā AB klases ampam. Bet skanējums ir daudz dzīvāks. Aktīvo PP neizmantoju - tikai skaļuma pocis. 
Vārdu sakot esmu starā - labs ikdienas amps, vajadzētu tik labākas skandas uzdāvināt sev uz ZS ...eh ja būtu man lieki baksi.
Tikai plauktā nav vairs vietas vēl vienam ampam - nāksies laikam custom mēbeli taisīt .....

----------


## AndrisZ

> uz LM3875.Tam apakšas biku samazinās par pāris db ejot uz leju, to jau mērīju vienreiz


 Būtu labi, ja Tu nedaudz arī iedziļinātos shēmā- ko kurš elements dara. Tad zinātu kas nosaka apakšējo frekvenču joslu. Citādi salīdzināt dažādus pastiprinātājus kam ir atšķirīgas frekvenču raksturlīknes (ko pamatā nosaka atgriezeniskās saites elementi)  nav īsti korekti.

----------


## Zigis

Elegants gan tev tas F5 sanācis!
Es arī visu laiku štukoju par kaut ko A klasē.




> tas nav kompakti, zinu ka citi vīri pamanās šādā kastītē čipampu savākt


 Čipampu varbūt ne, bet B1 gan ir tas kas tev tagad tieši derētu tanī poča kastē. Komplektam ar F5.

----------


## osscar

Jā par B1 es jau ar štukoju  ::   Tranzistorus  šos Lemonā var dabūt - tikai nezinu vai tie ir toshibas original vai kādi citi....bet strādā - būs jāuzsūta kaut kad !

----------


## Zigis

> D klases pastiprinātāji "neskan" un der tikai priekš megafoniem


 Ne vienmēr, piemēram Tripath TA2024/2022 čipi ir izcili, cilvēki pat ar lampiniekiem salīdzina.

Normundss, uz kādām lampām Aikido taisi? Oktālās vai pirkstiņu?

Man pašam ir uz 6n8p, izcili! Lietoju kā pastiprinātāju augstomīgām ausīm, Pašlaik taisu čipampus-monoblokus uz OPA549 ar pastiprinājumu x3 komplektam.

----------


## osscar

Nu tā jau saka, ka OPA nemīl lielu pastiprinājumu....manam F5 arī tikai 15db pastiprinājums. Man pietiek pilnībā.

----------


## Zigis

> Jā par B1 es jau ar štukoju   Tranzistorus  šos Lemonā var dabūt - tikai nezinu vai tie ir toshibas original vai kādi citi....bet strādā - būs jāuzsūta kaut kad !


 Spencer tirgo pa lēto 2SK170BL sapārotus pa četri (vai kā tas būtu pareizāk latviski), cena manuprāt izcila, atsauksmes daudz un labas, laikam oriģināli:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/swap-mee ... es-29.html
cenas 289 postā, viņa mails pāris lapas atpakaļ.

Arī taisos pasūtīt pāris komplektus, uztaisīju kādu laiku atpakaļ Phono uz ebaja traņiem, kanālos atšķirīgs skaļums nedaudz, jāpārtaisa uz sapārotiem. B1 arī gribas pamēģināt.

----------


## Zigis

> Nu tā jau saka, ka OPA nemīl lielu pastiprinājumu....manam F5 arī tikai 15db pastiprinājums. Man pietiek pilnībā.


 Divi vienā, pirmkārt OPA nemīl lielu pastiprinājumu un strādā pat uz 1, otrkārt lampu priekšpastiprinātājam ir pastiprinājums ap 10, tā ka galam 2.5-3 tieši laikā, varbūt vēl mazāk taisīšu, tāpēc izvēlējos OPA, dabūju pāris gadus atpakaļ, kad vēl varēja dabūt. 
LM min pieļaujamais pastiprinājums 10, tāpēc grūti salāgot ar lampinieku.

Logaritmiskajam pocim sākuma daļā ir lielas kļūdas starp kanāliem, tāpēc labāk veidot sistēmu, lai normāls klausīšanās režīms ir starp vidu un max. Labam ALPS tas ir mazāk izteikts, bet tik un tā. Tavam klikšķināmajam tas nav aktuāli, toties aktuāli reāli lietojamo soļu skaits precīzākam skaļuma regulējumam.

----------


## osscar

Jā būtu labi ja būtu vairāk to soļu - bet man pilnīgi pietiek ar tiem 23 ! ir ok. ar F5 normāls skaļums ir pusē. Bet tas ir saprotami - mazjaudīgāks. Pastāstīsi pēc tam kā ta skan tas OPA. Tagad mans f5 pēc piecām stundām sāk jau manāmi iesilt. Visa kaste karsta. Laikam tomēr būs vis vāks jācaurumo tuvākajās dienās.

----------


## normundss

> D klases pastiprinātāji "neskan" un der tikai priekš megafoniem 
> 
> 
>  Ne vienmēr, piemēram Tripath TA2024/2022 čipi ir izcili, cilvēki pat ar lampiniekiem salīdzina.
> 
> Normundss, uz kādām lampām Aikido taisi? Oktālās vai pirkstiņu?
> 
> Man pašam ir uz 6n8p, izcili! Lietoju kā pastiprinātāju augstomīgām ausīm, Pašlaik taisu čipampus-monoblokus uz OPA549 ar pastiprinājumu x3 komplektam.


 Šis Aikido būs uz pirkstiņiem, uz oriģinālās Broskie plates.  Gribējās paeksperimentēt ar dažādām lampām - ar pirkstiņiem vairāk iespējas.  Nākotnes plānos arī oktālais variants.  Doma vienu atstāt kā priekšpastiprinātāju, otru kā ieejas kaskādi Moskido vai Pass F4 vai tamlīdzīgi.  Varbūt ausu variantu uztaisīšu, vai priekšpastiprinātāju pārslēdzamu uz ausīm. Viss atkarīgs kā patiks skanējums.   ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/diyau...er-ba-1-a.html

Varētu šo jaunumu  savākt un f5 esošo 600W trafu transplantēt uz šo verķi. F5 piemeklētu citu, mazāku. Tieši ir man daži irfp240 + vēl varētu piepasūtīt. Jāpaskatās vai latgalītē var pa lēto kādu milzīgu radiatoru iepirkt.  ::  Pastudēšu vēl aprakstus par BA-1 un BA-2, kaut ko jau gribēsies pa ziemu sameistarot...

----------


## Zigis

> Varētu šo jaunumu  savākt un f5 esošo 600W trafu transplantēt uz šo verķi.


 Oskar, man liekas tev jau tagad ir maza, bet exelenta stiprekļu kolekcija. Pēdējais laiks sākt kaut ko darīt lai varētu tos izbaudīt pilnīgāk, nomainot ķēdes vājāko posmu.

Ko ar to gribu teikt - sāc pievērsties pastiprinātāk "Loudspeakers" sadaļai. Tikai nesāc aizbildināties, ka neesi galdnieks ::

----------


## Zigis

Normundss, jā smukas jau viņam tās plates, bet es tomēr izvēlējos alumīnija gabalu ar četriem caurumiem.

Tur jau tā starpība starp pirkstiņiem un oktālu - uz pirkstiņiem plašāka lampu izvēle, uz oktāla praktiski viena lampa, taču izcila - 6n8p vai rietumu analogi, vēl it kā ir 6n9p ieejai, bet zvērīgs pastiprinājums un skaņa ne tuvu tāda.
 Kādu laiku atpakaļ Broski pats tirgoja krievu jaunumu 6n30p oktālā (normāli tā ir pirkstiņu), tas gan būtu izcili izejā, sevišķi ausīm, taču viņam izpārdots, bet citur neesmu sastapis.

----------


## osscar

Jā  pa labākām akustikām arī domāju....vajadzēs sabriest kaut kad  pēc svētkiem pa ziemu...

----------


## habitbraker

Labvakar!
Cik saprotu, tu izmanto šos konektorus :
http://cgi.ebay.com/2PAIR-SPEAKER-CABLE ... 414b4e1db3
Ka notiek skalrunu vadu pievienosana? Kautka ieskruve vai vadiem vajag kautkadus uzgalus?

----------


## osscar

pliks vads vajadzīgs  ::   ieskrūvē tāpat kā skandās.  nekas papildus nav vajadzīgs  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, tiesi ta, kaa man patik.

Priecigus Ziemassvetkus !!

----------


## osscar

Patestēju nedaudz vakar pastūžus ar signālģeneratoru + oscilis. Jautājums kāpēc manam F5 pastūzim taisnstūrveida signālam tas pīķis apakšā ? ģenģeris nedod signālu perfektu ? 
Ko saka pieredzējušie eksperti ? 
Tātad bildes:

signāls pa "taisno" ģenģeris - oscilis:


uz F5 pastūža - 20kHz :




uz LM387 20kHz:





uz traņu ampa 20kHz:



Vai arī es lieki satraucos, jo amps skan kā nākas un sinusoīda ir smuka pat uz 160Khz

----------


## Jon

1. Signāls no ģeneratora nav diez cik smuks - patālu no taisnstūra.
2. Vai pastiprinātājs ir slogots?
3. Vai slodze ir aktīva pretestība, skaļruņa ekvivalents vai reāls skaļrunis?
4. Vai abos kanālos vienāda tā bilde?
5. Cik % no nom. jaudas tas atbilst, jeb par cik dB zem nom. izejas līmeņa?
6. Vai pastiprinātāja ieejā ir kāds RC filtrs?

Utt. vesels lērums jautājumu, lai skaidrotu tālāk šādu nepatīkamu izsitienu cēloņus. Mēģini iespējami izstiept izvērsi un saskatīt, no kā sastāv tas pīķis - iespējams, ka tur būs vērojamas oscilācijas ar augstu frekvenci. Šī ir tā reize, kad arī ZF tehnikā vajag labu oscilogrāfu.

----------


## osscar

1. Jā - signāls nav smuks - uz dažām frekvencēm (augstākām par 20KHz ) ir smukāks.
2. Sorry par slodzi - aizmirsu pieminēt - 10omi apmēram slodze no rezostoriem.
3. Jaudas rezistori
4. Jā abos kanālos identiski
5. Nepateikšu precīzi jārēķina - ieejā bija amp.0,7V , pastūža pastiprinājuma cipars apm. 15db, bet grozot izejas līmeņa poci ģenģerim, bildē mainās tikai amplitūda bet ne signāla forma.
6. ieejā nav RC filtra un tas, pēc manām domām var būt viens no iemesliem būs jāpievada signāls ieejā caur 1,5uf kondensatoru, salīdzināšanai...


sinusoidāla signāla forma  uz 160KHz:



taisnstūris uz 100Khz

----------


## guguce

Kaut kas ar pārejas kapacitātēm.

----------


## Didzis

Tev oscilogrāfam vajadzetu būt speciālai izejai ar kalibrētu taisnstūra impulsu. Pie šīs izejas vajag pieslēgt oscilogrāfa taustu(sprieguma dalītāju) un pieregulēt uz tā kapacitāti, lai impulss ir kantains. Ja Tu taustu neizmanto, tad impulsiem no oscilogrāfa kalibrētās izejas noteikti jābūt kantainiem. Tālak jau notestē ģenerātoru un tā izejā obligati jābūt kantainiem impulsiem. Pareizi jau guguce saka, tads kropļojums rodas ja pārejas kapacitāte uz attiecīgās frekvences ir par mazu, vai pastiprinātāja josla par šauru. Ar joslu Tev liekas viss kārtībā un vari mēģināt uzraidīt uz supergarajiem viļņiem  ::  .
Re cik maz vajag, lai gļukus atrastu pastiprinātājam, a cirādi visi tik muld, par dziļiem basie, skaidriem vidiem un dzidrām augšām. Tak visu var elementāri pastiprinatājam nomērīt, tikai vaag to darīt, nevis gudri muldēt vai salasīties internetā HI-ENdistu muļķīgās teorijas.
Oscars ir malacis, ka sāk petīt savus pastiprinātājus, nevis kā citi salodē un tad tik muld, ka šim pastiprinātājam tāda skaņa, a šitam citāda. Tak tik daudz var uzreiz pateikt par pastiprinātāju ar elementāru oscilogrāfa palīdzību.

----------


## osscar

jā, rezdēju to ieeju, ar to impulsa simbolu, un nodomāju , ka tā arī vajadzētu darīt.  ::  Paldies par atbildi, vakarā notestēšu.  Tā ir - man nav bijusi baisā darīšana ar osciļiem, nu neko - iemācīšos.

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs,ka iemācīsies un galvenais sapratīsi, ka bez mērinstrumentiem un pastiprinātāja parametru mērīšanas tāda amatieriska bakstīšanās vien sanāk  ::

----------


## osscar

Pastāsti Didzi kā tur jārīkojas ar to kalibrācijas izeju ? tur rakstīts 2Khz 0,1 V  . Nav man šī C 1-76 manuāļa, viens ir - bet tur brāķa fails - pusi nevar izlasīt....

----------


## Jon

Diez vai tu lieto ārējo dalītāju, ja signāls līdz 30 V. Kalibrēšanas impulsi no oscilogrāfa parasti ir labi taisnstūri (nav nekā absolūti ideāla zem šīs saules). Tos var dot pastiprinātāja ieejā, tik ar 2 kHz vien ir par maz. Viennozīmīgi - ja oscilogrāfs "savu" taisnstūri rāda pareizi, tad pirmajā bildē redzamā vaina ir ģeneratorā. Nepatīkamākais tam pastiprinātājam ir tas, ka izsitiens ir asimetriski tikai vienā polaritātē. Parasti, ja frekvenču līknē ir kāds kūkums vai bedre, taisnstūris kropļojas simetriski. Tajā bildē, ko esi garāku pastiepis, nekāda "zvanīšana" nav redzama; tas labi. Pamēģini šo pīķi izstiept pa ekrānu iespējami lielāku (pie rūpīgi nofokusēta stara) un skatīties tumsā, lai netraucē apkārtējā gaisma. Tā var labāk iespējamos sūdus saskatīt.

----------


## osscar

Tā visu pārbaudīju vēlriez, savienoju visu korekti (pat osciļa kalibrācijas signāls ir ar izcēlumiem tā kā bildē - kur ģenģeris pa tiešo pie osciļa.  Un voila, re cik smuks 20Khz taisnstūris uz 4 lauk traņu F5 ampa (ieejā ap 0,5 V signāls) :



smukāks , kā uz lm3875  :: 

Paldies vēlreiz Jon un Didzis.
Visticamāk mērot biju kaut ko nekorekti savienojis pirmo reizi kad mērīju.

----------


## osscar

Nedaudz info par manu jaunāko būvējumu, kurš ir procesā, bet izskatās , ka neies tika raiti kā parasti - un mēneša laikā diezin vai šo pabeigšu...(nav laika un vietas kur izvērsties pagaidām):
Par cik mētājās skaļrunis ir doma izgatavot vienu aktīvo subu 5.1 Kino komplektam.

Koncepcija primitīva - radiatori aizmugurē:


plate un trafs ar barokli iekšpusē, izejnieki ārpusē.



vizuāli doma ir melnu lakotu izveidot + alumīnija gredzens priekšpusē.


kaste :







kastes AFR aptuvens:


barokļa PCB izklājums:



to visu kustinās viens kanāls leach amp, pie kura jau esmu pieradis un esmu notestējis kā skan ar to šis skaļrunis (jauda apm 200W uz 4 omi pie 58V-manā gadījumā būs apm.300W trafs + kādi 64V):



Jāsāk vākt detaļas un kodināt plates...

----------


## Mosfet

Ja drīkst ,tad barošanas bloka platei ir diezgan neveiksmīgs izkartojums- pārāk gari un lauzti celiņi, ieteicams būtu drošinātajus tomer  likt AC pusē pirms diodēm.

----------


## Delfins

uz ceļa uzlodēs biezo vara vadu un viss būs kārtībā.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu ja pa barokla platēm sākāt runāt, tad ko sakāt par šo?

Kāpēc drošinātājus jāliek pirms diodēm?

----------


## AndrisZ

Šis ir neapšaubāmi labāks risinājums.

Bet vispārīgi ņemot es nekādi nesaprotu kāpēc jātaisa daudz mazas platītes, jādomā kā tās stiprināt pie korpusa, tad vēl vadi jāvalkā...
Pie tagadējām iespējām ar visādiem AutoCadiem, P-Cadiem u.t.t.
Tas jau ir par traku.  4 diodes- platīte, pāris kondensatori- platīte, mikroshēmiņa- platīte.   ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kāpēc drošinātājus jāliek pirms diodēm?


 Lai kondensatoros uzkrātā enerģija izrautu krāteri mikroshēmas korpusā.   ::

----------


## Delfins

priekš DIY tas ir OK.
ja laiž ražošanā, tad izmaksas gan proporcionāli pieaug platīšu skaitam.

----------


## Jon

> Koncepcija primitīva -


 Tik atceries, ka *vissliktākais iespējamais* "akustiskais noformējums" skaļrunim ir *kubs* un šā kuba skaldnē *simetriski* pa asīm uzstādīts izstarotājs. Pilnīgi pretēji mārketinga speciālistu apgalvojumiem. *Stāvviļņus* vēl neviens nav atcēlis.

----------


## osscar

Man gan liekas, ka labāk drošinātājus likt pēc koņiem. Pirms viņi svils ārā - koņi tak sūc Ampērus nejēgā ?!  ::  
Jā būs jāpadomā par koncepciju...laikam par stāvviļņiem neiedomājos. Man kubs likās piemērotāks pēc praktiskuma...būs jāpadomā.

----------


## Jon

Par labāko iespējamo variantu pat profesionāli galdniekzeļļi svilps - tas būtu - neregulāra piecstūra neregulāra, slīpi nošķelta piramīda (vizualizējiet kaut domās). Trapeces prizma jau nesalīdzināmi vieglāk izpildāma. Mājas kārtībā pieticīgi taisu klasisko paralēlskaldni ar ribām (sķērssavilcēm) un pienācīgu pakojumu. Izstarotājs, protams, nobīdīts no simetrijas asīm. Neizskatās tik smuki, kā kubveida klucis, toties atrisina stāvviļņu problēmas un rezultāts to pilnībā attaisno. Aktīvā skaļruņa gadījumā iesaku izveidot atsevišķu, ventilējamu pastiprinātāja sekciju (es vispār pastiprinātāju "pielīmēju" kā polipu kastes ārpusē - ērti!). Mazāk tricinās elementus un vate arī tajā nav vajadzīga.
Vēl ņem vērā - lai rūciens nāktu no izstarotāja un fāzinvertora cauruma (ja tāds pastāv), nevis grabētu visa kaste, svarīga ir *masa*. Tāpēc nevar skopoties ar 20 mm saplāksni. Taisīju pat "kārtaino pīrāgu", kas kastes iekšpusē starp brusām sabiezināts ar skaideni (MDF). Būtu ideāli, ja sitot ar dūri pa subu, efekts būtu tāds pat, kā sitot pa nesen gāztas varenas priedes celmu. Par pastiprinātāju - priekš kino efektiem šī nu ir īstā vieta, kur ekonomiskajai D klasei izpausties (izpētīju 1 kW Velodyne produktu un atradu par labu esam).

----------


## osscar

Jā par D klasi arī esmu domājis. Būs jāpaštuko. šis projekts nav tapēc , ka baigi vajadzētu ....vnk intereses pēc.

Varētu nopirkt e-baya kādu D klases kitu. Doma nav slikta. Būs brīvā laika vairāk nākamnedēļ - tad pastukošu.

----------


## Mosfet

Otrā plate labāka vienīgi trūkst kādi pāris neelektrolītiskie polypropilēna kondensatori ap 0,68 -0,47 mkF. Vispār kur plūst lielas strāvas maksimāli lieli ceļu laukumi pie minimāliem garumiem un asiem stūriem. Kāpēc drošinātāju likt pirms diodēm- diodes nav nekādas nenosvilināmās un mūžīgās, sevišķi šajā viltojumu laikmētā.

----------


## osscar

nu ja liek pirms - tad jāliek soft starts vai vismaz termistors primārajā pusē.

par barokli - domāju ņemt lētos 4700uf kondensatorus-tāpēc vajag plati - būtu lieks piķis varētu paņemt pāris lielos ar skrūvju termināliem un nekādas plates nevajadzētu.

----------


## Mosfet

Lieto lēnākus drošinātājus. Bet ar mazākiem kondensatoriem un lielu skaitu ir savs labums samazinās krietni iekšējā pretestība ESR visam kondensatoru blokam sevišķi augstajās frekvencēs.

----------


## osscar

man gan liekas, ka sekundārajā pusē vajag ātros...jo citādi traņi nosvils ātrāk kā tie slow....avārijas gadījumā....esmu redzējis kā slow blow tipa drošinātāji spīd kā spuldzes..vispār kāds zina kur var dabūt termistorus iekš LV - apm . 5A 10omi  negatīvie > >? elfā nav pat dārgie uz pasūtījma (ap 6Ls - inrush current) . Argusā arī nav...atliek farnell sūtīt.....

----------


## Athlons

> Nedaudz info par manu jaunāko būvējumu...


 nu tad beidzot... ilgi gan kavējies ar publicēšanu šeit... ar ko gan zābakforums labāks?   ::  
bet par projektu runājot... man liekas, ka d-klase toč būtu labāka priekš tādas jaudas suba... Leech-ampam biku cita specifika... un par to kubu... nu nez vai tā ir nozīmīgākā problēma... bet tas tik tā - skats no malas...   ::

----------


## osscar

Nu būs jau jāapsver doma par D klasi. neesmu ar tiem nekad saskāries...bet nu varbūt jāsāk  ::  šis forums ir labākais iekš LV par elektronikas tēmu ! daudz spečuku.

----------


## osscar

Ienācās  alumīnija rimbulis - doma tāda:
skaļrunis no apakšas, rimbulis no augšas (nebūs tā sprauga kura ir starp kasti un to rimbuli , kā bildē). skrūves būs tāda tipa kā bildē, tika 2x lielākas, bet varbūt arī iegremdējamās ar seškanti...
Vēl tik plācenis jānoslīpē lai ir glīts.

----------


## osscar

Nu jāatjauno nedaudz mans DIY topiks-atsākoties siltajam laikam esmu atsācis bubinātāja būvi - 

pieskrūvējis skaļruni, nedaudz noslīpējis rimbuli (fināla slīpēšana uz beigām) + saurbis caurumus un saskrūvējis to visu ar M6 - par brīnumu viss sakrīt. Vēl esmu uzsācis pastiprinātāja būvi, tomēr nebūs D klase , bet gan mans iemīļotais simetriskais Leach - tikai super amp versijā - nedaudz jaudīgāks. Dažas detaļas jau sagādātas, jākodina plati. Tad ķeršos pie korpusa apdares.







Tur vēl fonā redzams viens kondensators kurš jānomaina F5 pastūzītim (beidzot tādu atradu !), bet laikam būs slinkums to darīt (tur tagad viens no 12 ir citā krāsā un biku īsāks- bet gribas visus vienādus   ::  )

Paralēli taisu vēl vienu mazo aparātu, tagad neteikšu kādu pēc 1-2 dienām redzēsiet  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kāpēc negribēji rūcēju ielaist no priekšas? Iegūtu mazliet derīga tilpuma, un tam nebūtu jāpūš caur cilindru, ko veido dēļa biezums. No pakaļas nācās likt tādus, kam flanči galīgi nebija piemēroti citādai montāžai.

----------


## osscar

re kur ir mans  monstriņš. Pašlaik mērījumus neesmu veicis, aprāts skan, vienā kanālā biku fons-bet ar to tikšu galā. Tagad tikai bildes-pēc tam būs mērījumi. Pašlaik skan un tiek veikti daži testi  :: Lai runā bildes!









Sīkāks konstrukcijas apraksts (LM 1875) biku vēlak ! tagad nav laika  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Priekš kam tās lampiņas?

----------


## osscar

smukumam - 36V lampeles , barojas ar 24V.

----------


## Zigis

A kas tas ir? Kāds A klases atkārtotājs, jeb kārtējais čipamps?

----------


## ROBERTTT

Iztās kā kautkāds vintage verķītis  ::

----------


## osscar

Tas ir LM 1875 no visa ,kas pie rokas - pa lēto  :: 
A klasei jau vajag lielos radiatorus !
Ar fonu tiku galā, nācās masas vadu biku pārlikt savādāk vienam kanālam. 

šasija ar rokas CNC iztesta  :: 



apakša - protams vēl jānoizolē daži savienojumi nedaudz.


20Khz taisnstūris:



100KHz:



Klipings:

----------


## janys

krīzes pastiprinātājs

----------


## osscar

tiku pie radiatora  ::  ar visiem caurumiem jau bija.  Tagad jākodina plates un jākarsē lodāmurs -process kustās.

----------


## osscar

vēl tikai pusvadītāji jāpielodē subwoofera pastūzim. Spoli šoreiz netinu uz rezistora, bet gan atsevišķi novietoju - pēc teorijas metāla priekšmeti spolē palielina THD pie lieliem signāla līmeņiem .

----------


## habitbraker

Skaisti! . NU jā metāla priekšeti spolē palielina induktivitāti. Cik esmu redzējis, to spoli izejā gan liek, gan neliek. Vai šis amps nevar vispār iztikt bez viņas ? Gan jau kautko piešķir skaņai viņa.

----------


## osscar

Palielam skaņai viņa neko nepiešķir. Labā prakse ir likt - jo uzlabo ampa stabilitāti un  novērš ierosmes iespēju.

----------


## Janis

> apakša - protams vēl jānoizolē daži savienojumi nedaudz.


 Montāžas stils atgādina sen kautko  ļoti pazīstamu.   ::   Kuģu rācijas vai kautkas no armijnieku aparatūras...

----------


## osscar

nu nav man tās meistarības - armijniekiem bija pa smuko - vadi ar diegu notīti + laka  ::  traņi interesanti izlocīti un otrādi pielodēti  ::  

šodien salodēju saba ampa plati - pielasīju traņus pēc parametriem:

----------


## osscar

sataisīju kondensatoru bloku sabvūfera baroklim - 6x4700uf@80V katrā pusē. Custom plate ar apaļiem stūriem jo nelīda kodināšanas traukā. Cerams ka tie sudraba lētie diožu tilti būs ok...pirmo reiz tādus redzu....bet nu labi.

----------


## osscar

Nu ja runājam par sabu pastūžiem , tad runājam  ::  es savam saskrūvēju traņus pie radiatora ar skrūvēm (protams ir mica izolācija + termopasta) , kuras speciāli meklēju - jo radiators būs redzams, gribējās lai ir glīti. Kā arī dekoratīvajam skaļruņa rimbulim būs tāda paša tipa skrūves. Vēl japaštuko par LED indikatora novietojumu. Principā viss gatavs, jāliek kastē un jāsāk kastes sagatavošana apdarei...

----------


## guguce

Tranzistoi uz vizlas plāksnītēm būtu jānosedz, jo 
atliek tikai kam metākiskam tur uzkrist, pieskarties vai paripot, 
tā prieki vējā   ::

----------


## osscar

Tas jau speciāli - lai nelien kur nevajag  ::   ::  nepiederoši - starp vidējiem traņiem - 120V , bet tur attālums paliels, speciāli jaliek pirksti lai dabūtu pa knaģiem. + tranzistori un pats radiators būs nišā ievietots. Varbūt kādu restīti uzlikšu pēc tam  .

----------


## goga

njaaa, gaumes lieta, man tādi brīvi traņi asociējas ar kādu mazuli kas ar karoti/dakšu rokās sāk tur bakstīties. Smuks metāla režģitis tomēr drošāk.

----------


## osscar

Man arī 2 kanālu Leachs tiek darbināts ar veļējiem traņiem, bet nu ja verķis stāv plauktā - tur tiem traņiem netiek klāt. Bet tur vismaz radiatorā ir profilā sliede - tur var kaut gabalu organiskā stikla pielikt priekšā traņiem. Bet šis aparāts jau ar atradīsies ar aizmuguri pret sienu - tā ka it kā jau speciāli nelienot grūti pieskarties diviem traņiem vienlaicīgi.....varbūt jāiespīlē/jāielīmē organiskā stikla gabals priekšā traņiem, nu vēl padomāšu kādu transparentu risinājumu. tad jau tik pat labi var skaļruņa/ampa binding postiem pieskarties  ::

----------


## osscar

Neliels progress kamēr no rīta bija iedvesma:

Sagatavoti diožu tilti - radiators no gļukaina (bet laba brenda) barokļa - 5mm biezs, ja salīdzina kādi mazie ir kreisajos barokļos....
Kontakti visi būs lodēti - nekādu spaiļu uz tiltiņiem (apalvojas gan pasmagi šie)- kā nekā būs bass, vibrācijas ut.t. , uzgriežņus ar ar laku aizlēju kā armijas variantā  ::   ::  .



Pieskrūvēts transformators un pielaikots barokļa detaļu novietojums kastē:



pieskrūvētas  kājiņas -spaiki , šīm komplektā ir metāla paplāksnes lai nesabojā piem. Viktorijas laikmeta parketu  .




Turpinājums sekos...jo darbi neiet tik raiti-viss jāpiemērī, jāpielaiko....domājams tests nav tālu un tad jau jābrauc uz krāsu un laku veikalu  ::

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc negribi likt 4 kondensatorus uz diožu tilta? Nezinu , kāpēc vajadzīgi, bet laikam tas ir krutāk... Esmu redzējis daudziem aparātiem 4 kodiķus uz diožu tilta.

----------


## osscar

jā liek arī četrus, es parasti lieku 1 uz sekundāro. Citi uzskata , ka paralēli katrai diodei šunts ir kruta  :: .

----------


## JDat

offtopic: interesei vari apskatīt JBL EON pastiprinātāju iekš aktīvās skandas. http://jblproservice.com/navigation/...%20Series.html

esmu remontējis to skandu. kolēģim (vismaz) 15 gadu pieredze ar šiem. Ne kad nav bijušas problēmas ar jaudas pastiprinātājus apakšām. Tai tumbai mēdz izist pīkstuļa čipampu, ka tīklā 242 volti. reti kad gadās ka diožu tilts aizlido. ja pieliek pie 380 tad aizlido arī mute ķēdes kodiķis. Klasika, ka sajāj ar ūdeni skaļruņus, tas gan nākas likt jaunas membrānas. Un to procedūru emu iemācījies pats darīt.   ::  

Apakšu pastiprinātājs ar lielu rezervi uztaisīts un ne kad nav nobeidzies. A Latvijā tādas tumbas ir varbūt i 10 000 pārdotas.  ::

----------


## osscar

aizmugures panelis sabam gatavs. nācās palauzīt galvu kā izveidot perfektu 2cm caurumu indikatoram, bet sanāca. vēl tik jānopulē.

----------


## Zigis

> nācās palauzīt galvu kā izveidot perfektu 2cm caurumu indikatoram


 Vispār šitādās alumīnija plaksnēs var urbt ar koka urbi-taurenīti, ja nav citas izejas. Pāris caurumus urbis iztur. Es lampiniekiem tā taisīju kādreiz.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Labs 20 mm caurumzāģis jau nav deficīts. Pasmērēt ar _spirķika_ un eļļas emulsiju, un uz priekšu! Bet Oskars jau tāds _perfekcionists_...

----------


## osscar

šoreiz caurumu tiešām vajadzēja baigi akurāto. par pakāpjveida urbi biju domājis, taču tāda man nav. Un vīle ar nav tik resna. Izurbu max. uz 12mm, tad ar vīli līdz aizzīmētajam aplim un pēc tam uztinu smilšpapīru uz permanentā flomīša, kurš ir nedaudz konusveidīgs. Un izslīpēju sākot ar rupjāku un uz beigām ar smalkāku papīru , ik pa laikam piemērot. Sanāca glīti, kaut arī kādas 30min aizgāja. Par led krāsu vēl domāju, patīk baltā, varbūt ielikšu kādu lāzer led, lai met gaismu uz sienu, jo tā ir aizmugure. Nu tad jau manīs.

----------


## osscar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLruEbv2dhk

pamēģināju šādu ledu - smuki - bet nedaudz bling bling  ::   ::

----------


## Zigis

man ir tāds ķīnīzeru USB hubs 7 vietīgs, puscaurspīdīgā zilā korpusā, katrai izejai paralēli savā krāsā LEDs + vēl viens kas mirkšķinās un maina krāsu, lai jautrāk!
Vobšķem pilnīgs trakonams, sākumā kautkādu kladīti virsū turēju, lai nesajuktu prātā, beigās saņēmos, atvēru, izoperēju visus ledus, izņemot vienu, pašu vājāko, kontrolei atstāju.
Ar vienvārdsakot silti neiesaku.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Un vīle ar nav tik resna


 Līdzīgai caurumu būšanai (lai DIN džeku vietā saliktu XLR), reiz "Latgalītē" sameklēju *rīvurbi*. Tam ir sākumā konuss un pēc tam cilindriska kalibrējošā daļa. Pateicoties daudzām griezējšķautnēm, caurums (atšķirībā no parastā spirālurbja) sanāk tiešām perfekts.

----------


## Slowmo

Fona troksnis jau gan varents tajā video.

----------


## osscar

pirmie testi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uA8jrW5A6s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85VR__M69Zo

kvalitāte kā jau telefonam, slinkums ziepi bija vilkt.

var manīt dažas temperatūras. Miera strāva 100mA, DC offsets - perfekto - 7mV.

----------


## Vads

Nu kaut kādu nopitnāku mūziku par tiem vecajiem gabaliem gan varēji paņemt  ::

----------


## osscar

da kas bija mp3 pleijierī - tas bija. Nopietnie testi vēl priekšā, tagad kasti špaktelēju. piešķīlu pārbaudīju, tagad jāliek kopā. aizmugures paneli sagatavoju. Un šis būs filmām domāts. Ir kaut kādi LF testu diski arī, gan jau vēlāk palaidīšu.

----------

